# All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw 'Incident' - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Ummm where was Brock?*

I'm almost positive today I got an alert from WWE app saying Brock was going to be on RAW tonight...

- As noted, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. On Sunday night, Paul Heyman tweeted that he and Lesnar would be appearing on RAW and WWE's Twitter, plus social media accounts were advertising Lesnar as late as 7:30pm EST.

Word from Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter is that there is more to the story on why Lesnar didn't appear last night but we don't have details yet.

Meltzer indicated that there is a situation developing and WWE officials don't want it getting out yet. It was added that that "something happened" at RAW but no other details are available yet but we will keep you updated.

Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Last_Night_s_WWE_RAW.html#arqyCx4hpvvdbYkI.99

*EDIT: New Info Added:*



> - We noted earlier that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that there was more to the story than Lesnar just not being used.
> 
> PWInsider reports that Lesnar flew on his private plane to Nashville for RAW earlier in the day on Monday, so he was there.
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ed_Backstage_News_on_His_Status_with_WWE.html

*EDIT: New Info As of 02/25:*



> Source: PWInsider/PWTorch
> 
> WWE World Hvt. champion Brock Lesnar did not appear on Monday's Raw as advertised. Lesnar reportedly walked out of the TV taping after a dispute with management.
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-lesnar-not-being-used-at-last-night-wwe-raw/



> As noted earlier, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was at last night's WWE RAW in Nashville, TN, but was not used. Lesnar had been advertised for the show for awhile, and WWE.com even issued a "Breaking News" alert on their website before the show went on the air stating that Lesnar would be on the show.
> 
> Dave Meltzer noted on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that there was "more to the story," although he doesn't know what the story is.
> 
> ...





> WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar left Monday Night Raw in Nashville, TN after previously arriving for a scheduled appearance, Wrestling News World can independently confirm.
> 
> Lesnar was upset and the issues are still not completely known, however, as we reported Tuesday here on ...................com Premium, Brock isn’t happy with how he’s being merchandised.
> 
> We’re told the relationship between WWE and Brock is becoming strained because they are pressuring him to sign an extension and as we’ve noted numerous times, he wants to be a free agent and field offers before deciding anything. Some close to Brock believe he feels they’re sabotaging his merchandise out of spite now. As previously noted, Brock earns a higher royalty rate than normal and his merchandise isn’t featured at most shows. When he finally realized what was going on, he was extremely upset.


via WNW (not the premium section, its in their general outlet without sub)

http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/brock-lesnar-not-fly-home-following-monday-night-raw/34078/



> Earlier Tuesday on Wrestling Rumors, it was noted there has been some turmoil backstage between WWE and its world heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Lesnar reportedly walked out on “Monday Night Raw” in the middle of the show, without explanation to the majority of the staff. It was then said the dispute between the company and the “Beast Incarnate” stemmed over finances, and nothing related to his creative position on television.
> 
> ...


*Regarding the Reigns Rumour:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570655094305267712


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

I received the same alert. Fail.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

They're writing the show as it's going on live. So they rewrote the Lesnar segment off the show despite paying him his fee and him being in the arena. 

Comedy gold.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

He read the script and caught the next flight home


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

This company sometimes :ha


----------



## Trepkos (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

In fairness to Brock, no one in their right mind would want to work a program with Roman Reigns.

Can't blame him for not showing.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

He was too busy signing a UFC contact.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Lesnar is far superior than these scrubs on the roster. He should only show up when they have a decent storyline for him.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

I don't see him in this pic, so he must have bounced.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570075250697723905


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

First they advertised him for Fast Lane, and now this.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Also where was Sheamus?


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

at the local steakhouse


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

From every feud someone was missing No Brock/No Taker/No Sting/No sheamus 

Its not this guy's fault too. They are ready to show up but this stupid fucks dont even know what to do/how to book them.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

I head Lesnar was suppose to go face to face with Reigns.. Maybe Lesnar said fuck it, he'll show up next week.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

He was probably hiding in a cupboard at home, piss running down his leg.

This motherfucker wants none of The Powerhouse.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Another blackmark on his title reign. How many more RAWS does he miss before Mania?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Ummm where was Brock?*



WhyMe123 said:


> Lesnar is far superior than these scrubs on the roster. He should only show up when they have a decent storyline for him.



So then he should wait until after Mania to show up at all then? :jericho2


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



A-C-P said:


> So then he should wait until after Mania to show up at all then? :jericho2



Nah, Vince signs Junior Does Santos and or Cain Velásquez then Brock could drop it to either of those guys who would be very believable as challengers to Brock's title.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

WWE must have slipped on many dates he has left on his contract before they can renew his deal.

- Vic


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

He fell asleep watching the show whilst waiting for his segment. When the beast sleeps, ain't nobody waking that sunama bitch up


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Yeah, the Champ being around the Raw after the PPV where his WM opponent was decided wouldn't have been a half-bad idea.

Morons.


----------



## FozzyAndJericho (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Brock couldn't hold his laughter in when they told him DA LOOK is his opponent so he cried with laughter all the way out of the arena.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

No Brock, no Taker, no Sheamus, no AJ. Looks like they're waiting til next week to start the real build to Wrestlemania.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



WhyMe123 said:


> Lesnar is far superior than these scrubs on the roster. He should only show up when they have a decent storyline for him.


100% truth


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

It's funny that for once Lesnar NOT showing up for Raw is _unexpected_...


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

The manager at the Jimmy John's he works at in Minnesota called him in because some douchebag millennial called off at the last minute.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Brock likely showed up to the arena, and was told that he had make Roman look strong. He laughed and walked straight out he door.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



People Power said:


> Brock likely showed up to the arena, and was told that he had make Roman look strong. He laughed and walked straight out he door.


HAHA I could totally see him doing that though with the clout he has. If only Bryan had the balls to do that instead of sucking Reigns off for money. Lost respect for Bryan a bit tonight


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Lesnar was standing beside Heyman. Problem was Roman Reigns is just so badass and awesome that nobody noticed.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

ok I know this won't happen but I'll suggest it anyway.....Reigns heel turn as Heyman screws Brock out of the title. As he is leaving WWE they won't leave it with Brock not getting his revenge so they have saved his appearance on this week's RAW for the night after WM - his contract would be up but Brock wouldn't care as it is in the same city so not like he has to travel as it would be his last appearance F5ing Heyman to try to give the post WM crowd something to cheer about

admittedly unlikely but just a theory I'm throwing out there....


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

I'm sure it was mentioned in the pre-show that Brock was there. 

I find it very, very strange that Brock was their (and payed his fortune) and then not used?

Shocking to think that there's going to be people getting laid-off in a few months because WWE want to cut their wage bill, when the money Brock got paid last night for not even appearing could cover somebody else's wages for a whole year!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Pretty sure there was an add during the first hour of the show promoting that the champ would be there.

Maybe Lesnar just forgot he was booked to show up. At this point it really wouldn't surprise me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

He didn't want to stand there while Heyman was sucking Reigns' dick.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

After he got to the arena and they told him we're sending you and Paul out there to talk about how Roman is the greatest wrestler of all time and easily beats everyone he probably just got up, grabbed his cheque and got back on his jet.

It was so fucking cringe worthy watching Heyman out there talking about how Reigns is the greatest wrestler of all time, imagine if Brock had to do the same. This fucking company.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ean_Ambrose_Talks_WWE_IC_Title_WWE_Inbox.html



> - As noted, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was advertised for last night's RAW in Nashville. Lesnar was obviously not used, despite Heyman tweeting on Sunday night that the two would be addressing Roman Reigns on RAW. For those wondering, Lesnar was backstage last night, according to PWInsider. No word yet on why he wasn't used.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



Xderby said:


> From every feud someone was missing No Brock/No Taker/No Sting/No sheamus
> 
> Its not this guy's fault too. They are ready to show up but this stupid fucks dont even know what to do/how to book them.


Case in point; how long it took these idiots to get Randy Orton back on TV. Seriously him and Rollins were so hot in their rivalry 4 months ago, its cooled off a lot since and now only has like a months build till Mania.

Going off how tonight went, all Brock would have done is stand next to Heyman and do nothing. No way would WWE send Heyman and Bryan out there to suck Reigns dick if they were then just going to have Brock smash him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Wait, Lesnar was at RAW and wasn't used?! :sip


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Can't blame Brock for not wanting to stand there whilst Heyman relentlessly sucks Roman's dick. 

Clearly Heyman was put up to it by Vince, but seriously, saying he'd hands down beat all the wrestling greats of the past was just going too far. 

Sickening how Bryan was made to suck Romans cock as well.

Also, did anyone watch the Destruction of the Shield documentary? It was just full of people endorsing Roman as "the man". Whether you like Roman or not, nobody can objectively say that Roman is as good as WWE are trying to make him appear!


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

- As noted, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. On Sunday night, Paul Heyman tweeted that he and Lesnar would be appearing on RAW and WWE's Twitter, plus social media accounts were advertising Lesnar as late as 7:30pm EST.

Word from Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter is that there is more to the story on why Lesnar didn't appear last night but we don't have details yet.

Meltzer indicated that there is a situation developing and WWE officials don't want it getting out yet. It was added that that "something happened" at RAW but no other details are available yet but we will keep you updated.

Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Last_Night_s_WWE_RAW.html#arqyCx4hpvvdbYkI.99

*EDIT: New Info Added:*



> - We noted earlier that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that there was more to the story than Lesnar just not being used.
> 
> PWInsider reports that Lesnar flew on his private plane to Nashville for RAW earlier in the day on Monday, so he was there.
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ed_Backstage_News_on_His_Status_with_WWE.html

*EDIT: New Info As of 02/25:*



> Source: PWInsider/PWTorch
> 
> WWE World Hvt. champion Brock Lesnar did not appear on Monday's Raw as advertised. Lesnar reportedly walked out of the TV taping after a dispute with management.
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-lesnar-not-being-used-at-last-night-wwe-raw/



> As noted earlier, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was at last night's WWE RAW in Nashville, TN, but was not used. Lesnar had been advertised for the show for awhile, and WWE.com even issued a "Breaking News" alert on their website before the show went on the air stating that Lesnar would be on the show.
> 
> Dave Meltzer noted on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that there was "more to the story," although he doesn't know what the story is.
> 
> ...





> WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar left Monday Night Raw in Nashville, TN after previously arriving for a scheduled appearance, Wrestling News World can independently confirm.
> 
> Lesnar was upset and the issues are still not completely known, however, as we reported Tuesday here on ...................com Premium, Brock isn’t happy with how he’s being merchandised.
> 
> We’re told the relationship between WWE and Brock is becoming strained because they are pressuring him to sign an extension and as we’ve noted numerous times, he wants to be a free agent and field offers before deciding anything. Some close to Brock believe he feels they’re sabotaging his merchandise out of spite now. As previously noted, Brock earns a higher royalty rate than normal and his merchandise isn’t featured at most shows. When he finally realized what was going on, he was extremely upset.


via WNW (not the premium section, its in their general outlet without sub)

http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/brock-lesnar-not-fly-home-following-monday-night-raw/34078/



> Earlier Tuesday on Wrestling Rumors, it was noted there has been some turmoil backstage between WWE and its world heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Lesnar reportedly walked out on “Monday Night Raw” in the middle of the show, without explanation to the majority of the staff. It was then said the dispute between the company and the “Beast Incarnate” stemmed over finances, and nothing related to his creative position on television.
> 
> ...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

*Um...well...this is a bizarre way of reporting news.

"Something happened, but we have no idea what."

:hmm*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock Lesnar got in a fight backstage with future UFC World Heavyweight Champion CM Punk and WWE didn't want Brock coming out beaten to a pulp.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Maybe Bork decided not to resign after all 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

:lmao :lmao

We don't know what happened but if you get an unmotivated Lesnar at Wreslemania say goodbye to your main event for good...

This match shapes up as the Goldberg/Lesnar 2.0


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Bork decided he wouldnt bend the knee and kiss Leakee's ass like Bryan and Heyman did. Probably not what happened, but that would be an interesting development. :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Some wrestler slapped sables ass backstage


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Something may have happened, but then again something may not have happened....

Translation we are 4 weeks from Mania and the WWE still has no fucking clue what the story they want to tell for their MAIN EVENT match is yet.

VINTAGE WWE! :cole

And if "something" really did happen, and that "something" is Brock not being happy with the story and booking laid out for him between now and Mania, this has DISASTER written all over it.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

ROFLMAO Maybe even Bork doesn't want to work with Reigns.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

To be honest, I'd rather he miss the 1st RAW out of 5 and show up for at least 3 RAW's before Mania. The 1st week is fine, I'm ok with it but we should worry if he misses the next weeks RAW


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I really hope he resigns and wins at Mania. I'll take anyone but Reigns and Cena as champion


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

He probably refused to come out and verbally fellate Reigns, so he told them to fuck off and will sandbag the fuck out of their match at WM. :lmao

I will gain even more respect for Brock if he intentionally stinks the joint up at WM because he legitimately refuses to make Reigns "look strong". Considering that Vince will get down on his knees for Brock, he doesn't have to worry about any of his silly "punishments" either.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



TerraRayzing said:


> ROFLMAO Maybe even Bork doesn't want to work with Reigns.


Let's be real here.. I don't think Lesnar gives a fuck if he wrestles Reigns or Rowan as long as he gets paid...

The only way that i think that he would give a fuck is if he think that a match with Reigns will hurt his image..


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Backstage talk on problems with Brock at last night's RAW



> - As noted, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. On Sunday night, Paul Heyman tweeted that he and Lesnar would be appearing on RAW and WWE's Twitter, plus social media accounts were advertising Lesnar as late as 7:30pm EST.
> 
> Word from Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter is that there is more to the story on why Lesnar didn't appear last night but we don't have details yet.
> 
> Meltzer indicated that there is a situation developing and WWE officials don't want it getting out yet. It was added that that "something happened" at RAW but no other details are available yet but we will keep you updated.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ith_Brock_Lesnar_at_Last_Night_s_WWE_RAW.html


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I still hope he re signs. I'm hoping this "something happened" is nothing serous.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Also Brock wouldn't give a shit if he was told to put Reigns over like heyman did as long as he gets paid. It's all about the money for Lesnar


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



JamesK said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> We don't know what happened but if you get an unmotivated Lesnar at Wreslemania say goodbye to your main event for good...
> 
> This match shapes up as the Goldberg/Lesnar 2.0


or Sting/Hogan at Halloween Havoc '99

Lesnar comes out in street clothes and lays down for Reigns. Brock then takes the first flight back home.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Bork decided he wouldnt bend the knee and kiss Leakee's ass like Bryan and Heyman did. Probably not what happened, but that would be an interesting development. :mark:


Yes Brock Lesnar doesn't kiss ass, he only sucks cock for $5 million.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



JamesK said:


> Let's be real here.. I don't think Lesnar gives a fuck if he wrestles Reigns or Rowan as long as he gets paid...
> 
> *The only way that i think that he would give a fuck is if he think that a match with Reigns will hurt his image*..


If he thinks that then he shouldn't be in the wrestling business, everyone and their granny knows Lesnar would break any guy on roster in half. I'm sure it's about money and he feels its not the right amount for his services.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Like I said in the other thread, he was advertised locally for the show. I'd be pissed if I had actually bought a ticket. Glad I didn't.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Reigns comes across as a arrogant asshole in some of his interviews. Is there any chance he might have said something to piss Lesnar off? Not sure though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TerraRayzing said:


> Reigns comes across as a arrogant asshole in some of his interviews. Is there any chance he might have said something to piss Lesnar off? Not sure though.


Lol I doubt it. wrestlers know not to fuck with Lesnar


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I guess Lesnar had a fall out with Triple H or something


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Stone Hot said:


> Lol I doubt it. wrestlers know not to fuck with Lesnar


At least I hope they would all be smarter than to fuck with him, especially if they have to work a match against him, with Brock having no fear of Vince's repercussions :lol


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Is Lesnar not happy about the program he has to work?
Daniel Bryan hanging around playing cheerleader for Reigns, Heyman saying Reigns is the GOAT
Yeah maybe they did want him to put over Roman on the mic and he said fuck it


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Would LMAO if Brock just FUCK IT & left. When know he's paid per appearance and if he wants to go back to fighting then maybe he doesn't want duck face to be the ONE who beat the ONE in 21 & 1.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Stone Hot said:


> Also Brock wouldn't give a shit if he was told to put Reigns over like heyman did as long as he gets paid. It's all about the money for Lesnar


He's a pro and he probably likes Reigns. He knows how to make a good story. He will put Reigns over if that's what he's told.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> At least I hope they would all be smarter than to fuck with him, especially if they have to work a match against him, with Brock having no fear of Vince's repercussions :lol


Why should Brock fear Vince's repercussions? Brock has vince buy the balls right now with a new contract negatioation in place.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Maybe Marc Mero came back and he and Sable "reminisced" about the good times? Or maybe he pooped himself? Had a surprise sex change operation and demanded to be called "The Breast" Broad Lesnar and bring legitimacy back to the Divas division? I mean, it's so vague there is nothing to report here, so why would they even say anything. Just trying to get hits on their website?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

MEMS said:


> He's a pro and he probably likes Reigns. He knows how to make a good story. He will put Reigns over if that's what he's told.


Yea people blaming Reigns for something happening to Brock backstage is ridiculous Brock is a pro and will listen to what he is told to do because of that nice big paychecks he is getting.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

It's amazing how some people took "something happened" and ran with it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Something happened but we don't know what yet.

Give Meltzer every journalism award there is. That's some grade A journalism right there.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

I used to love Brock, but I honestly can't stand the guy anymore. He is barely there, he is worse on the mic that Roman Reigns whenever he does talk and all he does in the ring these days is German suplexes, knees, the F-5 and a kimura lock. It will be like he was hardly even back if and when he does leave again. Horrible return.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Don't you just love wrestling media coverage? lol

It is like "Well something went down, but we have no idea what, but that thing is something that may or may not eventually come out or whatever, FU" lol.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I read that Lesnar had a problem with working with the dead man character way back. Although he was no where near the star he is today, and he wasn't earning as much cash as he is now, but Lesnar does have a short temper as far as I know. Its either about the money, or the booking is not to his liking, which is believable since the booking is shit nowadays.


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

I got the notification on my phone too however I've read this morning that he refused to go onto the show? See even he knows that this program is bullshit?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Does seem a bit weird. Even if Vince changed his mind about what he wanted to do re: Reigns late in the day (by which point Brock would already be there) you would've thought they'd at least have sent him out there to beat up Miz or some other geek to 'send a message' or whatever. If he was there and has been paid/used up one of his dates then it does seem weird not to use him at all.


But then again most of his appearances simply consist of him going out to the ring and standing there while Heyman talks, then leaving. So it's not like they're losing out on a whole lot.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

What probably happened was Brock wanted more money for more appearances on the RTWM and WWE said no.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

He looks like a deer caught in the headlights every time he is standing in the ring during a promo. As much as I respect and love Brock's past efforts, these days I would take Roman Reigns as a character 7 days a week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Let's be honest now, Lesnar, until now, isn't even included in the stories of Wrestlemania so far, all these shows are about are Reigns, Bryan, Rollins.
I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Lesnar thinks he's being sidelined, and refused to be the third one in the Pouty Mouth circle jerk. It would undermine his standing, and make him look weak.

I take everything back what I said about WM 31 being a repeat of Brock vs Goldberg.
It's worse. Far, far worse.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Great journalism there 'something happened, don't know what'

Would be Brock refusing to drop the title I'd imagine. Reigns has not been built strong enough to be a worthy threat to him, not Reigns' fault but still.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



TripleG said:


> Don't you just love wrestling media coverage? lol
> 
> It is like "Well something went down, but we have no idea what, but that thing is something that may or may not eventually come out or whatever, FU" lol.


There is no such thing as wrestling media, its just low end gossips, rumours, and petty backstage stories. Meltzer is scum, and he aint even a journalist, just a gossip columnist.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

They forgot to put Jimmy Johns on his shirt so he refused to come out.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Let's be honest now, Lesnar, until now, isn't even included in the stories of Wrestlemania so far, all these shows are about are Reigns, Bryan, Rollins.
> I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Lesnar thinks he's being sidelined, and refused to be the third one in the Pouty Mouth circle jerk. It would undermine his standing, and make him look weak.
> 
> I take everything back what I said about WM 31 being a repeat of Brock vs Goldberg.
> It's worse. Far, far worse.


Yep, that story we know nothing about is far far worse...
Far far far far far far far worse..


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Lol at making an article out of a throw away comment from dave on a radio show.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

:vince4 "Brock this is embarrassing but were a little short this month and I can't pay you today but could you still go out and make Roman look STRONG?"


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I bet Lesnar didn't liked the promo Heyman was gonna do and refused to put Reigns that over.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> Like I said in the other thread, he was advertised locally for the show. I'd be pissed if I had actually bought a ticket. Glad I didn't.


Card subject to change.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



PunkDrunk said:


> Yep, that story we know nothing about is far far worse...
> Far far far far far far far worse..


It's not the backstage story I'm talking about, but the story and the MATCH. Fan reaction will be an epic disaster!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

PunkDrunk said:


> Yep, that story we know nothing about is far far worse...
> Far far far far far far far worse..


Exactly people are making this stupid "something happened" way too serious. Just looking for something to hate on Reigns imo


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock doesn't give a shit who he works with ..... Stop being delusional Reigns haters.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Something obviously went down.

WWE was sending out messages via social media minutes before the show advertising Brock. 

I'm not going to condemn guys like Meltzer for confirming that Brock was there but he wasn't used for whatever reason and not having further details. 

Brock being there but not used pretty newsworthy, considering his limited schedule. This isn't Kalisto hanging out backstage in his gear like a goof. This is BA-ROCK!

The notion that he wouldn't want to drop the belt to Reigns seems pretty far-fetched, though. I don't see why he'd care either way.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock gives no fucks about story lines or putting someone else over as long as he's getting paid lol

Who knows maybe he pissed his pants or something


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Brock doesn't give a shit who he works with ..... Stop being delusional Reigns haters.


Reigns haters thinking Lesnar would rather lose to Bryan, who is half his size, than Reigns. :lol


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Dude... it was painful enough as a fan watching that stinker of a promo from Heyman last night. If feeling sorry for Roman was the intention(it wasn't), they hit their mark. But its just getting embarrassing for him now how much they're trying to artificially push his shit.

Can't blame Brock a bit if he didn't want to be out there while Heyman was doing it.

I'm sure Lesnar has absolutely no problem putting Roman Maivia over, but don't ask him to get humiliated in promos too. Respect must be given. He's not going to torch an image they just spent a year fixing.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



ironyman said:


> He looks like a deer caught in the headlights every time he is standing in the ring during a promo.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Or maybe Brock heard about Madusa going into the HOF before Sable. Sable did help save WWF from WCW. She was up there with Austin in popularity. But a woman who threw the WWF Women's title in the trash and jumped ship to WCW is going in first.

I have nothing against Madusa. Just speculating.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

People itt have bought into the mercenary narrative

Brock has it in him to throw the odd bitchfit and tantrum over angles and matches, he's done so before in his first run and at ER 2012


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



Peter Venkman said:


>


LOL, he has his moments. But many times he is just standing there looking uncomfortable as fuck. Like he just does not want to be there... and we all know that he really does not want to be. Hence, why he is hardly there to begin with.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Cliffy said:


> People itt have bought into the mercenary narrative
> 
> Brock has it in him to throw the odd bitchfit and tantrum over angles and matches, he's done so before in his first run and at ER 2012


No he didn't. He hated the travelling in his first run, not the storylines or angles. ER 2012 was a BS rumour, never confirmed by anyone.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I sense some tension between brock and the wwe.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

There's not a chance Brock would refuse to put over Reigns. This is the same guy who had practically every top star lay down for him in 2002. Truth be told, all Brock cares about is getting paid so it may well have been a money issue.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Darkod said:


> No he didn't. He hated the travelling in his first run, not the storylines or angles. ER 2012 was a BS rumour, never confirmed by anyone.


It was both actually

It was confirmed by somebody but he's "scum" apparently so you'd dismiss it obviously.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Stone Hot said:


> Some wrestler slapped sables ass backstage


Doubt it, they would have found the body by now.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Maybe Vince wanted a definite answer if Brock will re-sign. Brock refused to give one, Vince got mad and "chaos" ensued.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Reings Vs Lesnar will be an Goldberg Vs Lesnar es-que match which mean it will suck


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Vince wrote Brock a hot check. Brock cashed it too early and it bounced.. which means several bodies probably bounced off the pavement courtesy of an angry Brock.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

It would make my year if Lesnar ended up quitting and vacating the title after his terrible run as champion. :brock3


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I think In know what happened.

Reigns and Lesnar had a friendly competition - similar to his angle with Angle back in the day. First they had a Wrestling Competition, which Lesnar won easily. Then they had an arm-wrestling competition, which Lesnar won decidedly too. Finally, they had an F5-ing sharks competition, in which Lesnar won by default as Reigns didn't want to get eaten alive and didn't attempt competing with The Beast Incarnate. Meanwhile more types of sharks were added to the endangered species list.

Lesnar, realizing that Reigns was not man enough to pin him just like that went over to Triple H and asked him "Am I f'n going over?". Triple H didn't know how to respond so he remained silent. Lesnar proceeds: "You know what, add another million and I'll make another appearance, I'm done for tonight. I've gotta a wife that I gotta fuck anyway. Bye"

WWE is now in dire need of budget cuts, it seems Reigns shampoo delivery is going to suffer badly for the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Bork was pissed that Reigns won at Fast Lane. He's obviously a huge Bryan mark.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Bunch of high school girls in this thread making up rumors


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

And good ol dave 

"Something did happen though" aka I really have no idea but until I figure out what did I am going to say that


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

WWE is stupid as hell.


----------



## Dextrosity (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Loudness said:


> I think In know what happened.
> 
> Reigns and Lesnar had a friendly competition - similar to his angle with Angle back in the day. First they had a Wrestling Competition, which Lesnar won easily. Then they had an arm-wrestling competition, which Lesnar won decidedly too. Finally, they had an F5-ing sharks competition, in which Lesnar won by default as Reigns didn't want to get eaten alive and didn't attempt competing with The Beast Incarnate. Meanwhile more types of sharks were added to the endangered species list.
> 
> ...


:Jordan


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



r0scoe said:


> I really hope he resigns and wins at Mania. I'll take anyone but Reigns and Cena as champion


Even if Lesnar re-signs he's still losing to Reigns. That was the plan from last year when he went over Taker. My guess is Brock told Vince he's out and they saved him incase they need him the night after Mania when his contract runs out. 1 extra appearance in their back pocket so to speak just in case.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Protokletos said:


> It would make my year if Lesnar ended up quitting and vacating the title after his terrible run as champion. :brock3


If this were to happen, the new champion wouldn't be crowned till Mania, which is no different than Brock losing it to Reigns at Mania.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Loudness said:


> I think In know what happened.
> 
> Reigns and Lesnar had a friendly competition - similar to his angle with Angle back in the day. First they had a Wrestling Competition, which Lesnar won easily. Then they had an arm-wrestling competition, which Lesnar won decidedly too. Finally, they had an F5-ing sharks competition, in which Lesnar won by default as Reigns didn't want to get eaten alive and didn't attempt competing with The Beast Incarnate. Meanwhile more types of sharks were added to the endangered species list.
> 
> ...


Probably the best post I've read on this site.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Stone Hot said:


> Lol I doubt it. wrestlers know not to fuck with Lesnar


This was before UFC but didn't Mr Perfect whip his arse on the plane ride from hell?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Fuck, I hate Meltzer so God damn much.....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Haydosgooner said:


> This was before UFC but didn't Mr Perfect whip his arse on the plane ride from hell?


Brock Lesnar whipped his ass with no problem at all I believe


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

There is a check cashing place walking distance from the arena. I could see Brock running over there before the start of the show to cash his $500k check and it probly was declined. Vince tried to pull a fast one with the hot check.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock took one look at Roman Reigns, said fuck this and walked out.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Haydosgooner said:


> This was before UFC but didn't Mr Perfect whip his arse on the plane ride from hell?


It was a wrestling match, and it was the other way round with Brock coming out on top, this is also the plane ride when Taker apparently choked out Kurt Angle because he thought he was trying to beat up Vince.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

People saying the classic LOLDIRTSHEETS..

Explain then why the fuck they will advertise Brock on their Social Media,at the Arena,on their app,fly him from Minnesota or Winnipeg or where the fuck he lives nowadays and not having him on the show??

And also people are fucking JOKING about the Reigns stuff.. They are not trying to start a rumor..


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Hopefully it's something serious that will fuck up their atrocious main event plans.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Hopefully Lesnar walked out.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Something may have happened between Brock and Triple H last night. It's not like Triple H to not say a single word. Even if he was selling the Sting confrontation, I could tell something was not right.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

If hes walked out now...fuckkkk


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

If he is pissed off about something they need to get him back on their side. The Wrestlemania Main Event is already fucked without Brock phoning in his performance.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock Lesnar walking out as champion would make him an even bigger star when he goes back to UFC. Imagine the buyrate his first PPV would do.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

lol I'm gonna love it if he "took his ball and went home"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

News report of the century right here lol. I can't see it being anything serious. Brock is there to make his money. If he can make it without even having to appear I can't see him having a problem with that. And if he does have a problem with working or putting over Reigns then he's a mark. But the latter is highly unlikely so yeah, this is probably nothing.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Please, Lesnar doesn't care about his booking.The fact that he was ok with losing to Cena-right away, and later to Triple H at Mania, also feeling "threatened" by the Big Show, shows that.

Hopefully, it's not something actually serious, like health problems or contract negotiations gone wrong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Good for Brock.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Winter's cooling said:


> Please, Lesnar doesn't care about his booking.The fact that he was ok with losing to Cena-right away, and later to Triple H at Mania, also feeling "threatened" by the Big Show, shows that.
> 
> Hopefully, it's not something actually serious, like health problems or contract negotiations gone wrong.


Cena and HHH are legitimate stars in the business. Reigns is a nobody. I agree that we can't just assume it has to do with booking without having more information, but you can't compare Cena/HHH to Reigns in any way. 

I wonder if Brock still got paid though. He didn't make a TV appearance, so there's a chance he may not have gotten paid for last night. If so, then he made the trip for no reason. That could mean that it's something serious.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



ironyman said:


> I used to love Brock, but I honestly can't stand the guy anymore. He is barely there, he is worse on the mic that Roman Reigns whenever he does talk and all he does in the ring these days is German suplexes, knees, the F-5 and a kimura lock. It will be like he was hardly even back if and when he does leave again. Horrible return.


Nah, he's not worse on the mic than Roman.Lesnar's latest promos were quick, natural and to the point.And did their job, made me legit scared of meeting the guy.

Roman is always cringe and forced.


And Lesnar's suplexes are a thing of beauty.The way he throws people around the ring with ease, is just mesmerizing to watch.It's not about using a hundred moves during a match, is about using what you have tremendously.



ironyman said:


> He looks like a deer caught in the headlights every time he is standing in the ring during a promo. As much as I respect and love Brock's past efforts, these days *I would take Roman Reigns as a character 7 days a week and twice on Sunday.*


Haha, well, lol


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> Cena and HHH are legitimate stars in the business. Reigns is a nobody. I agree that we can't just assume it has to do with booking without having more information, but you can't compare Cena/HHH to Reigns in any way.
> 
> I wonder if Brock still got paid though. He didn't make a TV appearance, so there's a chance he may not have gotten paid for last night. If so, then he made the trip for no reason. That could mean that it's something serious.


Lesnar didn't seem to care much for wrestling for so long, i doubt he cares who is a legit star and who isn't.He is in it for the money and nothing more.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



WhyMe123 said:


> Nah, Vince signs Junior Does Santos and or Cain Velásquez then Brock could drop it to either of those guys who would be very believable as challengers to Brock's title.


Hahaha now that's funny shit.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Seriously though, I wonder if he got paid last night. Since he didn't make a TV appearance you would think that they wouldn't be obligated to pay him. Which would mean he made the trip for absolutely no reason. That would suggest that it's something at least somewhat serious.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Starbuck said:


> News report of the century right here lol. I can't see it being anything serious. Brock is there to make his money. If he can make it without even having to appear I can't see him having a problem with that. And if he does have a problem with working or putting over Reigns then he's a mark. But the latter is highly unlikely so yeah, this is probably nothing.


Agree.

There's a wrestling reporter, I think Justin LaBar, who said that Brock will do whatever is asked of him. Just pay him. Dude is a mercenary and about his money. I respect that. Doubt he cares who he wins or loses to.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock Lesnar had diarrhoea.

It is known.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

What most likely happened as I mentioned earlier Lesnar wanted more money for more dates for RTWM and was declined which ever x amount of money he asked for.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



From Death Valley said:


> What most likely happened as I mentioned earlier Lesnar wanted more money for more dates for RTWM and was declined which ever x amount of money he asked for.


I'd pay him any amount he wants. The WWE needs Brock right now and he knows it.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Empress said:


> I'd pay him any amount he wants. The WWE needs Brock right now and he knows it.


True. They need at least ONE draw in the WM main event. That sure as hell isn't going to be Roman Reigns (who is an anti-draw.) Though at this stage, even Brock's drawing power is questionable.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Well he travelled all the way there so maybe it was just a late booking desicion. Doesn't seem much in this imo, but guess we'll know if anything develops, eh Dave.

I doubt Vince pays Brock 'cash in hand' for working lol, so i doubt it's a money issue for the 'appearance'.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Empress said:


> I'd pay him any amount he wants. The WWE needs Brock right now and he knows it.


Well yeah, they should have pay him.

I don't see Lesnar bitching over who he loses to since all he gives a damn about is getting paid.

But whatever happened I hope is nothing serious and they settle up.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> True. They need at least ONE draw in the WM main event. That sure as hell isn't going to be Roman Reigns (who is an anti-draw.) Though at this stage, even Brock's drawing power is questionable.


Maybe they'll bleach Big E's skin, give him some blue contact lenses, dye his hair blonde, give him some 5 inch platfoom boots and hand him a pair of MMA gloves and shorts and hope nobody notices.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



ironyman said:


> LOL, he has his moments. But many times he is just standing there looking uncomfortable as fuck. Like he just does not want to be there... and we all know that he really does not want to be. Hence, why he is hardly there to begin with.


Brock's job is so easy. He usually just has to stand there with the title, have a stone gaze, look like a badass, Paul Heyman talks for him for a few minutes, he heads back and collects a paycheck. Then at PPVs, just has to show back up and fight. Take a finisher, deliver suplexes on repeat, deliver more finishers, peaces out and collects a paycheck. He literally needs no mic skills at all to be awesome because he shows it in the ring and Paul does the mic work. Pretty damn good gig/contract he was able to set up with WWE.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I am starting to get worried...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

If he is leaving Lesnar wouldn't give a fuck if you had joey mercury go over him at Mania as long as the money was right. 

What is most likely to have happened if there was an incident is that they decided to keep him off TV but didn't make the call until he already had traveled there and he may or may not have gotten pissy about it. 

It certainly appeared that he would have been surplus to requirements last night when the focus of the show was on Orton's return and then having Daniel Bryan put Reigns over. 

Common sense would have me believe that Lesnar was pissed about having to travel and then not working or getting paid. 

He obviously won't be paid for the date now and there may have been some kind of disagreement about the whole thing. 

Pure speculation of course but then so is the quote that started this thread :lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



JAROTO said:


> I am starting to get worried...


Worried about Brock not putting over Reigns? WTF.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Please leave with the belt and streak rub, with Reigns having no opponent as he just went over clean on the most over guy. :lel


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Linda and Sable must've caught Vince giving Lesnar a blowjob.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Maybe wwe did the math and the paid attendance was short or not going to be enough to cover Brock's salary for the night. Vince probably wrote a check to Brock hoping he wouldnt try to cash it until friday, which would give Vince an extra day or so to ger money from the smackdown event to cover Brock's check. I bet Brock ran across the street to AL's check cashing and tried to cash that $500k check and it was returned.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Lol you guys and your fantasy scenarios


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

This was reported on WrestlingInc

Source: PWInsider

_We noted earlier that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that there was more to the story than Lesnar just not being used.

PWInsider reports that Lesnar flew on his private plane to Nashville for RAW earlier in the day on Monday, so he was there.

According to people backstage at RAW, Lesnar was visibly angry about something and one source claimed he walked out of RAW before it ended.

Word is that something happened between Lesnar and WWE but it was not something creative related, but something to do with their business relationship. Vince McMahon acknowledged the issue with Lesnar during a SmackDown production meeting this afternoon but did not elaborate on the issue.

Lesnar has already returned home and is not at SmackDown. We'll keep you updated._


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

probs explains more why trips looked annoyed/sad


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Yeah something had to have happened, I doubt they would advertise Lesnar and then just not use him for the hell of it. Lesnar's not someone they would do that to.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *Um...well...this is a bizarre way of reporting news.
> 
> "Something happened, but we have no idea what."
> 
> :hmm*


vintage meltzer


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

WNW says Brock is mad about his merchandising by WWE.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Lords of pain and wrestlingInc need to be banned from this site

If it aint F4Wonline. The torch, prowrestling.net or pwinsider then it's made up or a bad copy and paste job


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



PWInsider said:


> As reported last night in the PWInsider Elite section, WWE World Heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at Raw but was not used. Lesnar flew on his private plane to Nashville for the taping earlier in the day on Monday.
> According to those who saw him backstage yesterday, Lesnar was obviously angry about something and one source claimed he walked out of the taping before it ended.
> 
> There are different stories making the rounds, but PWInsider.com has been told it was not something on the creative end that set Lesnar off, but something regarding his business relationship with WWE. No one we spoke with was willing to elaborate beyond that, but several made it clear it had nothing to do with any planned booking.


Yes, he's angry!!! Hopefully one step closer to his UFC return. How legit is PWInsider?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock wants more money. I don't blame him. I'd hold Vince up for everything they own.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

He walked out like a certain Paul Heyman guy did.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock should leave the company with the belt. Fuckery would ensue.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Frost99 said:


> This was reported on WrestlingInc
> 
> Source: PWInsider
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Lesnar would be my hero if he walked out right now.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock should leave the company with the belt. Fuckery would ensue.


That would make this the greatest Wrestlemania ever! The fuckery.. Oh the sweet and glorious fuckery


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Figured it had to do with money


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock probally wanted more money for his WM match since he is going to have to do most of the work.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

The Meltz is playing all of of you like a fiddle :duck


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Brock shows up means its business time!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock should leave the company with the belt. Fuckery would ensue.


Imagine him showing up at the next UFC ppv with it and throwing it in the trash while Punk and White laugh in the background. Would be epic lolz.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Haydosgooner said:


> This was before UFC but didn't Mr Perfect whip his arse on the plane ride from hell?


All the more reason to change the WM ME to Lesnar v Axel

#AxelMania 












WhyMe123 said:


> Brock shows up means its business time!


Forgot the "Baby!" :jericho2


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock should leave the company with the belt. Fuckery would ensue.


WWE's been fearing Brock would get the same reaction he got @ WMXX if the fans knew he was leaving. What if he walks out now and the fans react the way they did with CM Punk instead? 

Imagine WWE bringing in another title and Reigns is given a new opponent for WM31 and the crowd does Lesnar chants the whole match. Let's DO This??


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I honestly would love to see what Vince would do if Brock walked :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



TerraRayzing said:


> - As noted, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. On Sunday night, Paul Heyman tweeted that he and Lesnar would be appearing on RAW and WWE's Twitter, plus social media accounts were advertising Lesnar as late as 7:30pm EST.
> 
> Word from Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter is that there is more to the story on why Lesnar didn't appear last night but we don't have details yet.
> 
> ...


my guess is Brock is not resigning with the WWE and they want to have some of his appearances for after WM since he will be dropping the title to Reigns.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Okay so I guess there is something more to the story:



NoDQ.com said:


> We noted earlier that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that there was more to the story than Lesnar just not being used.
> 
> PWInsider reports that Lesnar flew on his private plane to Nashville for RAW earlier in the day on Monday, so he was there.
> 
> ...


http://nodq.com/wwe/426821138.shtml


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Chrome said:


> Imagine him showing up at the next UFC ppv with it and throwing it in the trash while Punk and White laugh in the background. Would be epic lolz.


I would drown in tears of joy and laughter if that happened. Punk and Brock mock the schlock that is Vince.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Haydosgooner said:


> This was before UFC but didn't Mr Perfect whip his arse on the plane ride from hell?


Hennig says he did. But everyone else said it was the other way around.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Probably why Bryan wasn't put in a new program last night. Vince is keeping him as an option for if Lesnar walks, they can have Bryan/Reigns for the vacant title at WM

:ha


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

This is more interesting than WWE's RTWM :mark:


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



NastyYaffa said:


> I honestly would love to see what Vince would do if Brock walked :lol


Cena vs. Reigns vs. Bryan.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



mightymike1986 said:


> Cena vs. Reigns vs. Bryan.


I could see them doing Bryan vs. Reigns II, but Cena? He is busy with Rusev.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

If this is serious then why would they even let Paul Heyman out there for his promo to pump up Brock? If there is a fear Lesnar walks out, would they do what they usually do and pretend like the person doesnt exist anymore?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



A-C-P said:


> Probably why Bryan wasn't put in a new program last night. Vince is keeping him as an option for if Lesnar walks, they can have Bryan/Reigns for the vacant title at WM
> 
> :ha


Yeah. Ziggler tweeted Bryan before the Fast Lane event, but then got shoulder bumped by Ambrose while Bryan still hung around Reigns Monday. They couldn't have made it more obvious.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



A-C-P said:


> Probably why Bryan wasn't put in a new program last night. Vince is keeping him as an option for if Lesnar walks, they can have Bryan/Reigns for the vacant title at WM
> 
> :ha


Would prefer that tbh, those 2 have good chemistry together.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



A-C-P said:


> Probably why Bryan wasn't put in a new program last night. Vince is keeping him as an option for if Lesnar walks, they can have Bryan/Reigns for the vacant title at WM
> 
> :ha


:vince4

Has something like this ever happened before? One half of the main event potentially walking out before Mania? 

I'd love Bryan/Reigns II at WM 31 though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Storm in a tea cup most probably. Guess we'll see. 

Although all these reports are just lol worthy now tbh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Empress said:


> :vince4
> 
> Has something like this ever happened before? One half of the main event potentially walking out before Mania?
> 
> I'd love Bryan/Reigns II at WM 31 though.


I don't think so, I mean other than Lesnar, b/c we know he has different motives, why would anyone walking into WM as the WWE champion walk-out?

I mean the closest thing would have been Punk walking out the night after The Rumble, causing plans to shift.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

BORK WANTS :brock VS :bryan, NOT :brock VS :reigns. THAT'S THE REASON WHY HE DIDN'T APPEAR ON RAW :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



A-C-P said:


> Probably why Bryan wasn't put in a new program last night. Vince is keeping him as an option for if Lesnar walks, they can have Bryan/Reigns for the vacant title at WM
> 
> :ha


No streak rub, Brock keeps it!

:ha

And Roman headlining his 'star making' Mania against the guy he just already beat clean.

:ha

Lesnar leaves with beating the streak, not losing the title, and destroying Cena, without putting over the new guy.

:ha:ha:ha


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I still cant believe they let this fucker end the streak


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Srdjan99 said:


> BORK WANTS :brock VS :bryan, NOT :brock VS :reigns. THAT'S THE REASON WHY HE DIDN'T APPEAR ON RAW :mark:


Lesnar would rather job to Reigns than Bryan who is half his size.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

I bet he still counts it as one of his limited appearances even if he isn´t used


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



brxd said:


> Lesnar would rather job to Reigns than Bryan who is half his size.


Lesnar would rather lose to talent than a roided up hand-picked pretty boy.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Srdjan99 said:


> BORK WANTS :brock VS :bryan, NOT :brock VS :reigns. THAT'S THE REASON WHY HE DIDN'T APPEAR ON RAW :mark:


Remember how excited Paul Heyman sounded when he was talking about Brock/Bryan? :hmm:

It's a CONSPIRACY!



brxd said:


> Lesnar would rather job to Reigns than Bryan who is half his size.


Pretty sure Brock doesn't really care, tbh. He has lost to smaller guys before too.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Vince was probably up to his old tricks and Brock wasnt havin it


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

It's probably money related.

If Brock Lesnar wants more money for Mania and does not want to job to Reigns à la Bret Hart, imagine the $anta Clara Screwjob:

Reigns hits a Superman punch. Brock no sells and gets up immediately; however, Heyman calls for the bell or rings it himself. Heyman grabs a mic and announces "the winner if this match due to a TKO and your new WWE Champion, my client Roman Reigns." Heyman and Reigns scramble out through the crowd. Angry Brock F-5s the entire broadcast team (Michael Cold gets German suplexed from the ring to the outside and through a table). He suplexes Vince McMahon on the ramp and crushes him with the Mania play logo,'killing' the Mr.McMahon character from tv. 

The next night Stephanie and HHH announced they are taking over. Shane comes out and claims legally he takes over in Vince's absence. He vacates the world title due to a controversial finish. (Insert your fave) wins the tournament to win the title. Or keep Roman a huge heel and have one of his former brethren take the title.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



brxd said:


> Lesnar would rather job to Reigns than Bryan who is half his size.


No I am pretty sure Lesnar would rather work with a guy that can call and lead the match for him, and still collect his $5 million.

I mean ultimately he probably doesn't care all that much as long he gets his $5 million.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

The only thing Brock cares about is money. Everything else is white noise.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



brxd said:


> Lesnar would rather job to Reigns than Bryan who is half his size.


I'm assuming you are too young to remember that Lesnar's last title reign ended at the hands of Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



brxd said:


> Lesnar would rather job to Reigns than Bryan who is half his size.


He jobbed to Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Empress said:


> :vince4
> 
> Has something like this ever happened before? One half of the main event potentially walking out before Mania?
> 
> I'd love Bryan/Reigns II at WM 31 though.


Kind of in WCW with Hogan where he didnt want to do the job.
So Jarrett just laid down for Hogan and let Hogan pin him.

then they vacated that belt and had Booker T vs Jarrett where Booker won


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



yeahright2 said:


> I bet he still counts it as one of his limited appearances even if he isn´t used


As he should. He took time away from his family to entertain the skinny jeaners and the emo's, but Vince had to ruin it probably tried to short chanhe Brock on his salary for the night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



brxd said:


> Lesnar would rather job to Reigns than Bryan who is half his size.


Disagree, he would much rather job to DB who is way more respected and Lesnar knows DB would make them both look good and that Brock wouldnt have to carry the match.
brock knows with Reigns he will have to carry Green Reigns then put him over.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> Kind of in WCW with Hogan where he didnt want to do the job.
> So Jarrett just laid down for Hogan and let Hogan pin him.
> 
> then they vacated that belt and had Booker T vs Jarrett where Booker won


Oh yeah, I remember the Hogan/Jarrett scenario. Between Hogan, Jarrett, Russo and Bischoff, it's hard to believe who's telling the truth. 

If Lesnar does walk, I'd be more than happy with Reigns/Bryan. Reigns has gained more working with Bryan than any impact the streak rub will have IMO. Also, potentially beating Cena next year at WM 32 will mean more too. This is not to disrespect Lesnar, but the WWE just didn't handle his reign right and now we're at this point because of the mishandled booking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Lesnar obviously don't want any of the guy who can take Hogan and Andre at the same time.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Latest on Lesnar situation; Did He Walk Out of RAW Before It Ended?*



> - We noted earlier that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that there was more to the story than Lesnar just not being used.
> 
> PWInsider reports that Lesnar flew on his private plane to Nashville for RAW earlier in the day on Monday, so he was there.
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ed_Backstage_News_on_His_Status_with_WWE.html

Sounds pretty serious.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Darkod said:


> Yes Brock Lesnar doesn't kiss ass, he only sucks cock for $5 million.


Because getting paid a shitload because you're a big name means you suck cock. Riiiight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Empress said:


> Oh yeah, I remember the Hogan/Jarrett scenario. Between Hogan, Jarrett, Russo and Bischoff, it's hard to believe who's telling the truth.
> 
> If Lesnar does walk, I'd be more than happy with Reigns/Bryan. Reigns has gained more working with Bryan than any impact the streak rub will have IMO. Also, potentially beating Cena next year at WM 32 will mean more too. This is not to disrespect Lesnar, but the WWE just didn't handle his reign right and now we're at this point because of the mishandled booking.


Another example is the Bret Hart Montreal screw job. He would have no showed if he was told HBK was going over. But Vince lied to him and said Bret would walk out with the title which we all know Vince pulled a fast one.

Also the ultimate warrior at that PPV tag team match where he held up Vince for more money, and Vince just gave him to him to get him to do the match then he fired him after it was over.

It has happened before.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Latest on Lesnar situation; Did He Walk Out of RAW Before It Ended?*

Maybe Lesnar wanted Bryan in the main event too?:grin2:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> Another example is the Bret Hart Montreal screw job. He would have no showed if he was told HBK was going over. But Vince lied to him and said Bret would walk out with the title which we all know Vince pulled a fast one.
> 
> Also the ultimate warrior at that PPV tag team match where he held up Vince for more money, and Vince just gave him to him to get him to do the match then he fired him after it was over.
> 
> It has happened before.


That's true, but I doubt Vince would screw over Lesnar like that. There is WM 32 to think about and he needs to sell that out. 

If Lesnar/Vince are having an issue, I hope they resolve it by the weekend. If not, just strip Lesnar of the title and make it vacant. Bryan/Reigns II at WM 31 in a no hols barred match. Lesnar already has one foot out the door. Bryan/Cena are the two that will elevate Reigns to the next level WWE wants him to be on IMO.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Terminator GR said:


> I still cant believe they let this fucker end the streak


I can't believe they want to give that rub to Reigns.

At least Lesnar has credibility. 

Hope he walks out before Mania. At this point, I hope WWE stock plummets, they lose 500,000 Network subscribers, ratings plummet...and Vince cuts himself shaving. 

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Maybe Vince wanted Lesnar to put over Austin on Raw.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

What happened to Vince backstage once he asked Brock to work more dates for same amount of $$$ on his next contract:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Latest on Lesnar situation; Did He Walk Out of RAW Before It Ended?*



MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> > - We noted earlier that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that there was more to the story than Lesnar just not being used.
> >
> > PWInsider reports that Lesnar flew on his private plane to Nashville for RAW earlier in the day on Monday, so he was there.
> >
> ...


Thread merged and ill add this new info to the OP.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Empress said:


> That's true, but I doubt Vince would screw over Lesnar like that. There is WM 32 to think about and he needs to sell that out.
> 
> If Lesnar/Vince are having an issue, I hope they resolve it by the weekend. If not, just strip Lesnar of the title and make it vacant. Bryan/Reigns II at WM 31 in a no hols barred match. Lesnar already has one foot out the door. Bryan/Cena are the two that will elevate Reigns to the next level WWE wants him to be on IMO.


Vince/Lesnar definitely have an issue.



> - We noted earlier that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was backstage at last night's RAW in Nashville but not used. Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter noted that there was more to the story than Lesnar just not being used.
> 
> PWInsider reports that Lesnar flew on his private plane to Nashville for RAW earlier in the day on Monday, so he was there.
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ed_Backstage_News_on_His_Status_with_WWE.html


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

If he refuses to work WM,. LOL at the WWF


----------



## Scarlett (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Lesnar going to UFC for Lesnar/Mir III.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I don't know what happened but i am 99,999999% sure that Brock is right..

Anyone who was an argument with Vince is always 99,999999% right.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

*Maybe he didn't enjoy the fruit salad*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I love how all the interesting stuff has happened OUTSIDE the ring. Whether it's podcasts, hacking scandals, or backstage news, I've been more intrigued by this stuff than the in-ring product.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

All we can do is assume. It could be anything. As a matter of fact, perhaps not assuming is the best option. But I'll do it anyway, fuck it-

I imagine whatever the issue is, its between Brock and WWE management. Or someone in WWE we're not considering. Not Reigns, not Bryan, not any of the names people would LOVE to throw out there.

For fuck's sake, maybe he tripped on El Torito, got mad pissed, and threw his ass into the local river;its as likely as anything at this point.

Just sit this one out and wait for more information should that information be made available.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



LPPrince said:


> All we can do is assume. It could be anything. As a matter of fact, perhaps not assuming is the best option. But I'll do it anyway, fuck it-
> 
> I imagine whatever the issue is, its between Brock and WWE. Or someone in WWE. Not Reigns, not Bryan, not any of the names people would LOVE to throw out there.
> 
> ...


Read the OP. new info has been added. The issue is definitely between him and Vince and it is related to their business relationship. It appears to be serious as he walked out angrily before the show even ended.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Winter's cooling said:


> Lesnar didn't seem to care much for wrestling for so long, i doubt he cares who is a legit star and who isn't.He is in it for the money and nothing more.


For a wrestler who cares more about money than the business, one Kevin Nash also did his fair share of booking fuckery.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

OP has been updated with new information. Obviously its still up in the air on what happened, if anything.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> Read the OP. new info has been added. The issue is definitely between him and Vince and it is related to their business relationship. It appears to be serious as he walked out angrily before the show even ended.


Ahh, alright. Not El Torito then.

Probably something to do with traveling, funding, or some other personal issue we'll not hear about. Hope they figure it out.

Sucks for Lesnar though. He flew out only to get pissed because of whatever reason and leave without contributing? What the fuck is that shit. I'd be pissed too if I were him.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Vince McMahon is always screwin with his employees. He always tries to screw them.


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

"Well maybe brock is pissed he has to fight reigns"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Empress said:


> That's true, but I doubt Vince would screw over Lesnar like that. There is WM 32 to think about and he needs to sell that out.
> 
> If Lesnar/Vince are having an issue, I hope they resolve it by the weekend. If not, just strip Lesnar of the title and make it vacant. Bryan/Reigns II at WM 31 in a no hols barred match. Lesnar already has one foot out the door. Bryan/Cena are the two that will elevate Reigns to the next level WWE wants him to be on IMO.


I agree Vince would not screw over Lesnar like that because Brock would legit hurt Reigns for doing it. If Reigns refused to job, Vince would just strip him of the title, Brock is too dangerous to do another screw job ending.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Given the new information, does anyone in their right mind think that Brock would hesitate to walk out on these motherfuckers before WM? He gives zero fucks about the WWE at the moment, and is likely already looking ahead to his UFC return. His current stint in the WWE was largely based on making as much money in the fewest appearances possible.

Now that there seems to be some sort of misunderstanding regarding his business relationship with Vince, I could definitely see him walking out if they don't rectify this quickly.

Which would be a big "fuck you" to Vince and this entire joke of a company.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> I agree Vince would not screw over Lesnar like that because Brock would legit hurt Reigns for doing it. If Reigns refused to job, Vince would just strip him of the title, Brock is too dangerous to do another screw job ending.


What?!?!? Get real, dude. Brock isn't going to legit shoot on Reigns.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I sincerely hope for Reigns' sake its got nothing to do with him or the title, lest Lesnar nearly kill him at Mania. But it very certainly isn't. It has to be dates, or money, or some other.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



The Beast Incarnate said:


> What happened to Vince backstage once he asked Brock to work more dates for same amount of $$$ on his next contract:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Actually, that probably happened after he also said Reigns was going to squash him in 5 minutes before he blows up.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Am I the only one noticing a pattern? Wwe flew Lesnar out and advertised him for raw. They decided AFTER he'd already shown up they werent gonna use him and instead wait for the whatever story til later on. 

I bet its just Lesnar being pissed because they flew him out for no reason at all. That seems very likely. Why oh why couldnt they just have him work a match with Orton or Bryan in the mainevent? WHYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Chrome said:


> I love how all the interesting stuff has happened OUTSIDE the ring. Whether it's podcasts, hacking scandals, or backstage news, I've been more intrigued by this stuff than the in-ring product.


The fact that there IS so much outside of the ring stuff is indicative of what a pitiful stage WWE is in these days.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Am I the only one noticing a pattern? Wwe flew Lesnar out and advertised him for raw. They decided AFTER he'd already shown up they werent gonna use him and instead wait for the whatever story til later on.
> 
> I bet its just Lesnar being pissed because they flew him out for no reason at all. That seems very likely. Why oh why couldnt they just have him work a match with Orton or Bryan in the mainevent? WHYYYYYYYYY


Lesnar? Work a match on Raw? I wish, but they'd never.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> I agree Vince would not screw over Lesnar like that because Brock would legit hurt Reigns for doing it. If Reigns refused to job, Vince would just strip him of the title, Brock is too dangerous to do another screw job ending.


Brock Lesnar is no more dangerous than J&J security to Roman Reigns. Do you really think Brock would risk jail time and lawsuits because of a squabble over a title with pre-determined outcome? Do you people really think he's an idiot?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Am I the only one noticing a pattern? Wwe flew Lesnar out and advertised him for raw. They decided AFTER he'd already shown up they werent gonna use him and instead wait for the whatever story til later on.
> 
> I bet its just Lesnar being pissed because they flew him out for no reason at all. That seems very likely. Why oh why couldnt they just have him work a match with Orton or Bryan in the mainevent? WHYYYYYYYYY


TBH, that was my initial thought too. he got pissed because he flew all the way out for no reason in the end.

Wether he got paid for the date in advance, nobody knows because no matter what people think, no one here knows what his contract is or what is included or how he is paid.

But maybe it is a deeper issue. Guess we'll find out in due course, or not.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

WWE changes their minds on the fly. Could be that Lesnar was asked to show up for an appearance, and then by the time he was already there they changed their minds, and that made him livid. He could be home instead of going thru the trouble for no reason. Would be even worse if the argument was over whether or not Brock should be paid for it since he showed up but they decided not to use him.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Come on Brock, you need to make Reigns look really strong at Mania :vince3


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Brock said:


> OP has been updated with new information. Obviously its still up in the air on what happened, if anything.


"If anything"? What do you think, Lesnar, who was advertised for the show, walks out because catering didn't put enough pickles on the turkey sandwich?

If WWE leaks the info that it's not a creative issue, it's probably an indication it is a creative issue lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



MaybeLock said:


> Come on Brock, you need to make Reigns look really strong at Mania :vince3


If Lesnar did leave, I imagine on Raw they'd say Lesnar is afraid of Reigns or something and that the title is now vacant. :eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

It was probably that damn Karl Malone again dude. I'll get Rodzilla to take care of it brother. Roman can't match up to Brock, so he gets the mailman to do a sneak attack.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> "If anything"? What do you think, Lesnar, who was advertised for the show, walks out because catering didn't put enough pickles on the turkey sandwich?
> 
> If WWE leaks the info that it's not a creative issue, it's probably an indication it is a creative issue lol


Guess im just fed up with these reports TBH. :shrug

But judging by the latest update, there does seem to be something in this at least. i just hope it isn't anything major.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Imagine if Brock walked out again, this time before Mania :lmao


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Would hardly notice, tbh. It's not like he's a regular on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Brock needs to do the right thing and walk out. Even if his intention isn't to refuse to put over Reigns, he should still walk out.

Would be fucking fantastic.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Why do people think creative decided last minute not to use Lesnar? His appearances are limited, and Vince can't afford to book 500.000 bucks on the fly.
And Heyman still did the segment with Reigns, so it's not like plans were drastically changed.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



CJohn3:16 said:


> I bet Lesnar didn't liked the promo Heyman was gonna do and refused to put Reigns that over.


I think THIS may have been it. 

Hearing Paul basically give Roman a BJ probably was the last straw.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

For all you people who think Lesnar doesn't care about creative decisions. 

He once got pissed because he had to put over The Rock in his hometown.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Lesnar's like " you want me to make Reigns look strong?" pull hbk summerslam 2005 overselling level. I'd LMAO if he did that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Heyman said himself on Austins' podcast that Lesnar gets fed up with the backstage 'politics', so maybe it is something in this regard.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> Brock Lesnar walking out as champion would make him an even bigger star when he goes back to UFC. Imagine the buyrate his first PPV would do.


Imagine if he took the WWE title with him and brought it onto Live UFC TV. 

Dana would be giggling like a schoolgirl. :lol


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Wonder if Lesnar heard Mir's post-fight interview? 

http://www.mmaweekly.com/frank-mir-absolutely-wants-ufc-rubber-match-with-brock-lesnar

4.40 mark Mir asked of rubber match with Lesnar


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

If Brock walks, I'll legitimately believe Karma exists.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Marrakesh said:


> If he is leaving Lesnar wouldn't give a fuck if you had joey mercury go over him at Mania as long as the money was right.
> 
> What is most likely to have happened if there was an incident is that they decided to keep him off TV but didn't make the call until he already had traveled there and he may or may not have gotten pissy about it.
> 
> ...


That is actually a plausible scenario, t hough. I would perturbed myself if I travelled all that way for nothing.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



TheRockfan7 said:


> For all you people who think Lesnar doesn't care about creative decisions.
> 
> He once got pissed because he had to put over The Rock in his hometown.


He didn't get pissed. He just didn't understand how the champion could lose and still be champion. When a champion fights, the title should always be on the line. Lesnar, the champion at the time, didn't buy into the excuse that the title wasn't on the line. Don't forget we're talking about a legit athlete.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> He didn't get pissed. He just didn't understand how the champion could lose and still be champion. When a champion fights, the title should always be on the line. Lesnar, the champion at the time, didn't buy into the excuse that the title wasn't on the line.


See how he gets upset at creative decisions?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

If Brock walks pre-Mania, they're just gonna make the title vacant and have Reigns/Bryan II for the title as the main event.

If Brock doesn't walk, he goes to Mania and who the fuck knows what happens then. He could play ball, or he may not.

He could have his match with Reigns, sell it well, and leave.

He could beat the fuck out of Reigns in seconds leaving him in a heap and standing there waiting for whoever's next.

He could HBK oversell. That'd be hilarious.

He could no-show.

What I know is that you don't want your world champion pissed this close to Mania, whatever the reason.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



JTB33b said:


> Brock probally wanted more money for his WM match since he is going to have to do most of the work.


BAHAHAHAHAHAH! 

BURN CITY!


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Guys I'm pretty sure the paid attendance was lower than expected, it was too late to let Lesnar know not to fly out to Nashville. I'm sure Brock was asking to be paid for his time and Vince probably said no.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

And I think Brock DOES care about who beats him, since if he gets beat by Hornswoggle, it brings down his value and makes him look bad, inside and outside of wrestling.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Brock said:


> Heyman said himself on Austins' podcast that Lesnar gets fed up with the backstage 'politics', so maybe it is something in this regard.


A dozen different people came up to him and told him to 'make Reigns look strong'. Could easily see him walking after that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Frost99 said:


> This was reported on WrestlingInc
> 
> Source: PWInsider
> 
> ...



Few thank god it had nothing to do with Roman Reigns. That would have just been more ammunition for the haters to attack Reigns


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Bork be like:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



LPPrince said:


> And I think Brock DOES care about who beats him, since if he gets beat by Hornswoggle, it brings down his value and makes him look bad, inside and outside of wrestling.


Roman Reigns won't be an issue for Brock though. 

This whole thing probably is about Brock wanting to get paid for flying there and not being used and Vince refusing. 

Just a standard business dispute that ultimately Vince will have to cave in to because Brock has him by the balls with an expiring contract and still being WWE champion. 

That is what i am predicting anyways.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

But there's a difference between being upset and not understanding or disagreeing. When Cena cut that promo after their ER'12 match instead of selling the beating Brock gave him, that upset Brock. If Brock wasn't the champion, he wouldn't have had a problem losing to Rock.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Maybe he was supposed to have a segment with Reigns and Vince told him to make Reigns look strong. :troll

It would be fucking awesome if Brock just walked off and said "fuck you" to Vince and his shitty main event at WrestleMania. lol Hell yes.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I'd fucking love it if he no sold Reigns and shoots on him with real punches. 

I'm sure WWE would be pissed and ask for money back yadayada but his UFC star would shine even brighter.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Marrakesh said:


> Roman Reigns won't be an issue for Brock though.
> 
> This whole thing probably is about Brock wanting to get paid for flying there and not being used and Vince refusing.
> 
> ...


Same thought as you, payment.

IF Reigns was the issue, and I highly doubt it is, the only argument I think Brock would make is that no one knows who the fuck Reigns is and he's a nobody to the public, so it makes Lesnar look bad if he loses to him. Not the case with say The Undertaker, or The Rock, or Bryan(to a lesser extent than the other two).


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Sephiroth said:


> I'd fucking love it if he no sold Reigns and shoots on him with real punches.
> 
> I'm sure WWE would be pissed and ask for money back yadayada but his UFC star would shine even brighter.


That would fucking suck for Reigns though. His face would get obliterated. He'd look like he got mugged in the hood for an hour. Does Reigns deserve that? I don't think so.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



LPPrince said:


> Same thought as you, payment.
> 
> IF Reigns was the issue, and I highly doubt it is, the only argument I think Brock would make is that no one knows who the fuck Reigns is and he's a nobody to the public, so it makes Lesnar look bad if he loses to him. Not the case with say The Undertaker, or The Rock, or Bryan(to a lesser extent than the other two).


Brock went over The Rock a few months after his debut. I think he of all people knows he's not in a position to argue the Roman Reigns push :lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



LPPrince said:


> That would fucking suck for Reigns though. His face would get obliterated. He'd look like he got mugged in the hood for an hour. Does Reigns deserve that? I don't think so.


After the way he criticized fans for not liking him, he deserves to get his ass kicked for real.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I HIGHLY doubt Brock is going to walk out before WM and miss that Massive WM paycheck he will get and you know Brocks WM paycheck is bigger then the current talents. But after that yea I think Brock is dunzos with WWE after.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Well that sure escalated quickly. I wonder what will happen from here since Brock seems to have a lot of leverage with his contract demands.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Marrakesh said:


> Brock went over The Rock a few months after his debut. I think he of all people knows he's not in a position to argue the Roman Reigns push :lol


I don't think he'd give a fuck regardless. 

Lets be real, if say CM Punk came back, he'd be an instant main eventer. He could shoot to the top of a Mania main event like he wanted when he was active like everyone else. Thing is, he talked about hating how those part timers got the spots over him when he worked his ass off to earn it and was never offered the opportunity. Punk isn't completely selfish;he helped pay for Joey Mercury's place when he was having issues, he put over Tyson Kidd by promoting how good he was when he was injured, etc etc. Would Punk turn down a main event spot, the one he coveted, for someone hard working? Who knows.

The argument could be made he wouldn't. And if he wouldn't, why would Brock of all people lay down for a newbie, even with the logic presented to him?


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Lesnar has a private jet? damn.....

also since it ain't creative related most likely the next option would be money related, im guessing Vince is trying to underball him

Brock is in a good position doh he can pretty much threaten to go back ot the UFC at anytime and im pretty sure Vince wouldn't want his hot topic back going over there to give UFC that ratings boost


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> After the way he criticized fans for not liking him, he deserves to get his ass kicked for real.


We talking about the "they hate their lives" thing? Cause yeah that was dumb, but I don't know if that deserves a Lesnar-level can of Preparation H ass whip.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



JY57 said:


> WNW says Brock is mad about his merchandising by WWE.


I'm just laughing about this post here. :lol


Brock doesn't give a shit about merchandising. Only his paid appearances.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

WWE is stupid. But they can't be so stupid that they don't know a day in advance when they'll need their part-time champion.
And they are not stupid enough to have a PPV decide the champ's opponent, and not have the champ face that opponent next night on Raw.

I say the assumption Lesnar is pissed because he was flown in and not used is bullshit.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

It was probably Vince rewriting the script while the show had already started as usual... didn't know where to put Brock, and Brock was pissed off he had to fly all that way for nothing...


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm just laughing about this post here. :lol
> 
> 
> Brock doesn't give a shit about merchandising. Only his paid appearances.


Merchandising royalties is a big deal, if Lesnar is selling at a fair clip he could be looking at a significant amount of money.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



JY57 said:


> WNW says Brock is mad about his merchandising by WWE.


By merchandising they mean 'Pay me now!'. :brock


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Brock has the easiest job in the world for what he is getting paid and he is bitching...that is laughable


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Heyman: "My client would like to know how you plan on having this Roman Reigns beat him at WrestleMania?"
Vince: "Well first he hits the Superman Punch.."
Heyman: "..and then what? Puts him through both announce tables? Through the ring? Off the stage? 10 chairshots to the head?"
Vince: "Then he delivers a Spear and wins"
Brock: "...... bye"

:brock


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Arrive.
Leave.
Repeat.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm just laughing about this post here. :lol
> 
> 
> Brock doesn't give a shit about merchandising. Only his paid appearances.


Brock gets royalty checks for the merch he has. So yeah he does care about that.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



haribo said:


> Heyman: "My client would like to know how you plan on having this Roman Reigns beat him at WrestleMania?"
> Vince: "Well first he hits the Superman Punch.."
> Heyman: "..and then what? Puts him through both announce tables? Through the ring? Off the stage? 10 chairshots to the head?"
> Vince: "Then he delivers a Spear and wins"
> ...


:lol


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I still think either Brock told Vince he was out or Vince told Brock he was getting a pay cut or working more days if he re-signs for the same asking price and things escalated from there.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Would lol if it turns out Lesnar is doing what Bryan should be doing and is standing up for himself

"Wat chu mean Reigns wins by a fruit roll up? FUCK OUTTA HERE"

hahaha, but not likely the case


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Believe That said:


> Brock has the easiest job in the world for what he is getting paid and he is bitching...that is laughable


Doesn't matter how easy the job is. It's still business. The fact that WWE doesn't want it to get out shows it isn't laughable.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



> Maybe wwe did the math and the paid attendance was short or not going to be enough to cover Brock's salary for the night. Vince probably wrote a check to Brock hoping he wouldnt try to cash it until friday, which would give Vince an extra day or so to ger money from the smackdown event to cover Brock's check. I bet Brock ran across the street to AL's check cashing and tried to cash that $500k check and it was returned.


This


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Fuck I think I just found a way to make wins via roll ups entertaining


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



glenwo2 said:


> I'm just laughing about this post here. :lol
> 
> 
> Brock doesn't give a shit about merchandising. Only his paid appearances.


If it means extra money in his pocket then I'm sure he cares.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I don't give a crap what Brock's problem as long as he's GONE after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Some of you guys have taken faggotry to a whole new level, you want Lesnar to try and hurt Reigns irl because he's ruining WM for you? That type of obsession is dangerous, remember it's just wrestling.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Guy it's a time bomb hope Vince never put the belt on a part timer again.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Brodus Clay said:


> Guy it's a time bomb hope Vince never put the belt on a part timer again.


What does this have to do with part-timers? Punk and Austin were time bombs and they weren't part-timers.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Choke2Death said:


> He probably refused to come out and verbally fellate Reigns, so he told them to fuck off and will sandbag the fuck out of their match at WM. :lmao


I hope so.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Let's be real here.. I don't think Lesnar gives a fuck if he wrestles Reigns or Rowan as long as he gets paid...
> 
> The only way that i think that he would give a fuck is if he think that a match with Reigns will hurt his image..


It absolutely will hurt his image if he gets beat.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> What does this have to do with part-timers? Punk and Austin were time bombs and they weren't part-timers.


No they weren't time bombs they were cases of had enough because they didn't like the direction of their careers and quit, Lesnar as been pushed like a god and he doesn't even wrestle on house shows, Raw , Smackdown he has no passion so unless Vince pay him what he wants he not gonna do shit for the business even if he has the responsibility of having the biggest title in the company.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Just an FYI WWE updated their cover photo on Facebook this morning and its a Picture of Brock with the title. And that was this morning


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Stone Hot said:


> Just an FYI WWE updated their cover photo on Facebook this morning and its a Picture of Brock with the title. And that was this morning


Did you read that on daily wrestling news?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I've called a few times on this thread that it was about money for more dates

I am a psychic :maury


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



JamesK said:


> Did you read that on daily wrestling news?


No my Facebook timeline.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Brodus Clay said:


> No they weren't time bombs they were cases of had enough because they didn't like the direction of their careers and quit, Lesnar as been pushed like a god and he doesn't even wrestle on house shows, Raw , Smackdown he has no passion so unless Vince pay him what he wants he not gonna do shit for the business even if he has the responsibility of having the biggest title in the company.


No Austin refused to put over many wrestlers. In fact, after Jericho won the Undisputed title, Austin spent many months complaining about it. They eventually had to make the guy lose and he wasn't having it.

Punk wanted to leave back in 2011. He stayed for two more years because things got better for him. Soon as it got bad again he left. After all they gave him. They gave him Brock, how many other wrestlers that weren't around during Brock's first run got to face him this time around? He got a near 500 day title reign, got to face Taker at WM. I can see why he was pissed about losing to The Rock though.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Again, the argument Vince didn't know where to stick Lesnar in at Raw is ludicrous. He surely was supposed to come out with Heyman.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> No Austin refused to put over many wrestlers. in fact, after Jericho won the Undisputed title, Austin spent many months complaining about it. They eventually had to make the guy lose and he wasn't having it.
> 
> Punk wanted to leave back in 2011. He stayed for two more years because things got better for him. Soon as it got bad again he left. After all they gave him. They gave him Brock, how many other wrestlers that weren't around during Brock's first run got to face him this time around? He got a near 500 day title reign, got to face Taker at WM. *I can see why he was pissed about losing to The Rock though.*


Well apparently he knew about it WAY ahead of time. It was either Punk dropping the belt to Bryan, or Punk keeping it for his long ass run to lose it to Rock at the Rumble. It was his choice, he chose the long run till The Rock match. The plan was always to have Rock hold the belt going into Mania.

Punk still argued for the Triple Threat and WWE was having none of it. Stupid on WWE's part. Nobody wanted Rock/Cena 2. At least Rock/Punk/Cena would've been interesting.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Is it really a shock to anyone? He fucked them in 2004 and he's going to fuck them again in 2015. The bottom line is all Lesnar cares about is money and you know what? I can't say I blame for it either because the wrestling business is what the business is.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Vince: So, as you're in a significantly less important match buyrates wise than last year we'll be paying you a lot less. Real pity Roman Reigns ended up your opponent.
Brock: *eyes narrow*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

The last time someone else stormed out before RAW it was over a Z-pack...just sayin'.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Mir vs Lesnar III? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

And people buy into the bullshit Meltzer peddles as "news". Fuck me this all could be a nothing story but again dirtsheets try to spin it as "Derp Lesnar doesnt like Reigns" and everyone jumps on the anti Reigns wagon.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I am guessing they finally got around to telling him how low his WM payout was going to be with the network talking away so many PPV buys.

Or he asked what the deal was going to be and they didnt have a real answer for him.

Brock is either the smartest wrestler ever business wise or top 2 if you put Rock ahead of him. He has leveraged himself extremely well and most likely is in the right on this.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Brock was probably promised he was going to face a Samoan at WM and Reigns does not a draw make.

:rock5


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> No Austin refused to put over many wrestlers. In fact, after Jericho won the Undisputed title, Austin spent many months complaining about it. They eventually had to make the guy lose and he wasn't having it.
> 
> Punk wanted to leave back in 2011. He stayed for two more years because things got better for him. Soon as it got bad again he left. After all they gave him. They gave him Brock, how many other wrestlers that weren't around during Brock's first run got to face him this time around? He got a near 500 day title reign, got to face Taker at WM. I can see why he was pissed about losing to The Rock though.


LOL you realize that has nothing to do with the topic? you just shit on Austin and Stone Cold for reasons that has nothing to do with being a time bomb like Lesnar that didn't Show this RAW to start building his match with Reigns for Mania and instead got angry and returned to his home when hes the holder of the title, at least I don't like much Reigns but still that shit was unprofessional as fuck.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Arcturus said:


> It was a wrestling match, and it was the other way round with Brock coming out on top, this is also the plane ride when Taker apparently choked out Kurt Angle because he thought he was trying to beat up Vince.


No, those are two different plane rides. 

Vince and Angle happened before the Plane Ride From Hell. Vince challenged Kurt to a wrestling match. Undertaker was sleeping, he woke up to find Kurt on top of Vince and thought he was attacking him so he RNC'd him from behind and choked him out.

The Plane Ride from Hell happened after that with Hennig/Brock wrestling and Brock slamming him back into the emergency door. Flair running around with nothing but his robe on and trying to make the flight attendants touch his dick, Michael Hayes slapping Bradshaw on a cut on his forehead and getting punched out and then X-Pac cut his ponytail off. X-Pac also says he had heat with Hayes because he kept booking guys like Edge, Christian and the Hardyz to have matches with ridiculously dangerous bumps.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Boy, WM 31 is sure shaping up to be one royal clusterfuck, isn't it?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Oops, first time really online today and just saw this. First I thought, 'well he found out he was going to have to stand on the stage and sing happy birthday to the wwe network for a web video' lol (best pat of that was the food fight which I wished had turned into a full scale one, nothing like a food fight lol) 

Did they told him they can't afford him; they can't afford the contract he was on previously do you think? If that's the case there is still time, time for Rollins to cash in successfully and have Reigns vs Rollins at mania which would, yeah upset the apple cart, but you could always shift Randy into the IC title match instead of Truth and it would get exponentially better for it. I don't know, just thinking on the fly. 

dying to know what happened man.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I think it's an issue with the money. Brock jobbing to Roman fucking Reigns is hilarious and I'm sure he isn't excited about it either, but I don't think he'd truly give enough of a damn to no show an appearance so long as his paycheck looked nice. Brock for all intents is essentially a mercenary. He goes where the paper trail leads him. Any issues he's having backstage almost certainly involve that trail being muddled with.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Brodus Clay said:


> LOL you realize that has nothing to do with the topic? you just shit on Austin and Stone Cold for reasons that has nothing to do with being a time bomb like Lesnar that didn't Show this RAW to start building his match with Reigns for Mania and instead got angry and returned to his home when hes the holder of the title, at least I don't like much Reigns but still that shit was unprofessional as fuck.


The point is, it only took for him to lose to leave. How many times did Austin lose again? What was so bad about the direction of his character in 2002? 

He walked out after being advertised and booked to wrestle Eddie Guerrero. How is that any different than Brock walking out after being advertised and booked to confront Reigns?

I still don't understand what Brock being a part-timer has to do with anything.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

My guess is, Brock rocked up, they told him at the last minute he was being written out of the show for that night because they wanna use that date next week or the week after, Brock got pissed because he'd already traveled there, then walked out. Either that or Vince told him the next contract they'd offer him won't be anywhere near as "lucrative" as the one he's on now.

Definitely wouldn't be an issue about working with Reigns.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Maybe lesner will show up at grapple kingdom 1


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

If Brock flew out for the show and was told upon arrival that he wasn't needed then that's shitty on WWE's part, and Brock is totally in the right to expect payment or no show until he gets it.

Really hoping Lesnar sandbags this shit show of a main event.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I guess he found out they were going to cut his pay if he renews. I'd be livid too!

- Vic


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Lesnar saw how Bryan had to carry Reigns' ass for 20 minutes, and said to Vince "no way I'm going to do that for less than a million!"

Let's DO this??!


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

*If Brock truly only cares about the money than it COULD also be a booking decision.I mean which match would be the bigger draw Reigns vs Lesnar or Bryan vs Brock?*


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



#Mark said:


> I'm assuming you are too young to remember that Lesnar's last title reign ended at the hands of Eddie Guerrero.


Go read his book. He wasn't happy about that at all because of Eddie's size. Believe it or not, Lesnar probably would rather job to Roman Reigns than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Stone Hot said:


> No my Facebook timeline.


All these limitless sources.. I envy you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Natecore said:


> What?!?!? Get real, dude. Brock isn't going to legit shoot on Reigns.


Of course he would. If Vince told Brock he was going over and Reings pinned him, Brock would def. shoot on him.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



birthday_massacre said:


> Of course he would. If Vince told Brock he was going over and Reings pinned him, Brock would def. shoot on him.


Only way I see Brock getting pinned by Reigns legitimately(by that I mean non-kayfabe) is if Reigns feigned a normal pin attempt, but at 2 and a half forced it so the pin would be counted.

And then Lesnar would go to prison for blatantly murdering a man in front of thousands and watched by millions.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*

Wanted one wrestler shooting on another :StephenA

Pls fuck off with this.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



ItsMyWorldDammit said:


> *If Brock truly only cares about the money than it COULD also be a booking decision.I mean which match would be the bigger draw Reigns vs Lesnar or Bryan vs Brock?*


Roman vs brock

ends in mutual vacating of the belt to form a tag team called Broman


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Fuck sake that orange font color is shite


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Aaron S. said:


> Wanted one wrestler shooting on another :StephenA
> 
> Pls fuck off with this.


These people need to watch Stardom. It's nasty


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

At least one person mentioned it earlier and that person may be correct that it points to a Merchandise sales or Sponsor issue with Brock. The contract dates are set and Brock knows and is fine with the outcome by now so it cannot be a contract issue unless WWE somehow didn't properly calculate his appearances.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

When it comes to Brock Lesnar, there is only one problem I can think of.

Brock: But I thought I was making THIS much money!

Vince: No sorry circumstances are out of my control...

Brock: Grrrr

Don't over analyze it.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Loudness said:


> I think In know what happened.
> 
> Reigns and Lesnar had a friendly competition - similar to his angle with Angle back in the day. First they had a Wrestling Competition, which Lesnar won easily. Then they had an arm-wrestling competition, which Lesnar won decidedly too. Finally, they had an F5-ing sharks competition, in which Lesnar won by default as Reigns didn't want to get eaten alive and didn't attempt competing with The Beast Incarnate. Meanwhile more types of sharks were added to the endangered species list.
> 
> ...


I think dis is accurate (booker t voice)


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

If your boss called you into the office after you traveled an hour to work in the snow and told you sorry we're closing not going to need you today ... and you spent money on gas and or fare for the bus and wasnt getting paid for your time wouldnt you be pissed too?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Ungratefulness said:


> When it comes to Brock Lesnar, there is only one problem I can think of.
> 
> Brock: But I thought I was making THIS much money!
> 
> ...


My money would be on the following scenario.

Monday was a paid date for Lesnar, the E cancelled his segments and refused to pay him.

He got pissed.

The end.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



El_Absoluto said:


> My money would be on the following scenario.
> 
> Monday was a paid date for Lesnar, the E cancelled his segments and refused to pay him.
> 
> ...


That makes total sense, actually, considering WWE routinely rewrites the show day of.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Interesting to see how this will play out in his exit match.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

For what it's worth, Meltzer confirmed that he walked out angrily.



> - We noted earlier via PWInsider that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar apparently walked out of last night's RAW after some unknown issues developed with WWE officials. We still don't know what exactly happened with Lesnar but Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, who originally broke the news of Lesnar having some kind of issue at RAW, confirmed on his message board that Lesnar did "storm off" from backstage. Meltzer wrote:
> 
> "He did storm off in a huff, just don't know why."


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_Time_Players_Win_Dark_Match_RAW_Top_10.html


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Damn. I think Brock would legit walk out on the WWE with only weeks to go until WM 31. Vince better pay this man whatever he wants unless he's ready to change the main event with only five weeks to go.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



WhyMe123 said:


> If your boss called you into the office after you traveled an hour to work in the snow and told you sorry we're closing not going to need you today ... and you spent money on gas and or fare for the bus and wasnt getting paid for your time wouldnt you be pissed too?


If I was paid 5 million, I would flip him the bird, tell him to go find another idiot, find a nice place to eat in the evening, change his personal ringtone to "Burn motherfucker, burn", and smile at the 10 unanswered calls as I sink into bed at my shiny hotel, and into the luscious tats and willing groin of my Playboy supermodel wife.

Then I'd cancel my WWE Network subscription. :bryanlol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Hopefully he told Vince to suck it and left.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> If I was paid 5 million, I would flip him the bird, tell him to go find another idiot, find a nice place to eat in the evening, change his personal ringtone to "Burn motherfucker, burn", and smile at the 10 unanswered calls as I sink into bed at my shiny hotel, and into the luscious tats and willing groin of my Playboy supermodel wife.
> 
> Then I'd cancel my WWE Network subscription. :bryanlol


Exactly. I wish some of these dweebs that are hating on Brock would understand, but they never will.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Hopefully that's the last we see of Lesnar on WWE TV. He deserves a better send off match than the one they're giving him against some talentless fuck who will never be any kind of draw or star in this business.

My respect for him will be even greater if he walks out. 

Also, I will enjoy watching him beat the shit out of Mir in the octagon again.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Stone Hot said:


> Some wrestler slapped sables ass backstage


Maybe Orton took a dump in her purse...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Brock no showing Mania with the belt would be the greatest thing ever. Please let that happen.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Damien Sandow said:


> Brock no showing Mania with the belt would be the greatest thing ever. Please let that happen.


That would be fuckin huge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Next monday, if Vince appeared on Raw and announced that brock was stripped, it would be amazing. :mark:


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

"You know who else was a Paul Heyman guy? Brock Lesnar. And he split just like I'm splitting. But the biggest difference between me and Brock is I'm going to leave with the WWE Championship." 

BROCKWINSLOL


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Next monday, if Vince appeared on Raw and announced that brock was stripped, it would be amazing. :mark:


If that happens and Bryan takes Lesnar's place in the main event at WM 31, that would make it two years in a row that a performer walking out on the WWE helped him headline the biggest show of the year. It's like the universe (Both the WWE Universe & some other force out there) keeps fucking up the WWE's plans. :westbrook5


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Empress said:


> If that happens and Bryan takes Lesnar's place in the main event at WM 31, that would make it two years in a row that a performer walking out on the WWE helped him headline the biggest show of the year. It's like the universe (Both the WWE Universe & some other force out there) keeps fucking up the WWE's plans. :westbrook5


Good thing too, because WWE's plans suck. :westbrook5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Empress said:


> If that happens and Bryan takes Lesnar's place in the main event at WM 31, that would make it two years in a row that a performer walking out on the WWE helped him headline the biggest show of the year. It's like the universe (Both the WWE Universe & some other force out there) keeps fucking up the WWE's plans. :westbrook5


Forgive my sacrilege, but maybe God has a neckbeard.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



TheBOAT said:


> "You know who else was a Paul Heyman guy? Brock Lesnar. And he split just like I'm splitting. But the biggest difference between me and Brock is I'm going to leave with the WWE Championship."
> 
> BROCKWINSLOL


Oh fuck, it would be amazing if Brock was like, "We're more alike than you think" afterward. hahaha


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Chrome said:


> Good thing too, because WWE's plans suck. :westbrook5


I wanted to give the WWE the benefit of doubt, but this is shaping up to be a shit RTW. They need to start putting more effort. 



IDONTSHIV said:


> Forgive my sacrilege, but maybe God has a neckbeard.


Maybe Vince is Icarus after all, not Bryan.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Next monday, if Vince appeared on Raw and announced that brock was stripped, it would be amazing. :mark:


And then Brock would strip Vince of his life for daring to mess with the BEAST INCARNATE. Straight up murder would sell WM more than what they have now.

Though it would be pretty great if Lesnar just tears the belt Cage style while Vince lays down in a corner, having torn off his quads after trying to escape.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Nicole Queen said:


> And then Brock would strip Vince of his life for daring to mess with the BEAST INCARNATE. Straight up murder would sell WM more than what they have now.
> 
> Though it would be pretty great if Lesnar just tears the belt Cage style while Vince lays down in a corner, having torn off his quads after trying to escape.


The image of torn quad Vince while Brock tears the belt, made me laugh hard enough that i just spit a little of my drink on my laptop. :lol :lmao The only thing missing was a mention of ROAN.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I have posted this a number of times since word got out Lesnar was interested in UFC...

If they didn't have him signed past Mania, it would be suicidal to let him get to Mania as champion. History has a way of repeating itself and the last time he had a Mania match on his way out the door, we all know what happened.

Rollins should have successfully cashed in on him at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I hope he beat up somebody really bad :lel


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Nicole Queen said:


> And then Brock would strip Vince of his life for daring to mess with the BEAST INCARNATE. Straight up murder would sell WM more than what they have now.
> 
> Though it would be pretty great if Lesnar just tears the belt Cage style while Vince lays down in a corner, having torn off his quads after trying to escape.


I am pretty sure Lesnar wouldn't even know he was stripped since he would be preoccupied at training camp for his UFC return.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Lesnar refuses to appear until pg is removed and Punk rehired.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



IDONTSHIV said:


> The image of torn quad Vince while Brock tears the belt, made me laugh hard enough that i just spit a little of my drink on my laptop. :lol :lmao The only thing missing was a mention of ROAN.


:lmao I dunno, Roan just gets murdered with a single suplex after giving Lesnar the vintage duckface (Move of Doom #4 !) and trying to work that Samoan roaring charm on Sable by calling her "babygurl". Maybe even get Sable bombed :hmm:

JFC. I may never get to see Bryan/Lesnar but just Lesnar killing duckfacing Reigns would be enough.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



finalnight said:


> I am pretty sure Lesnar wouldn't even know he was stripped since he would be preoccupied at training camp for his UFC return.


Thinking all of the ways Lesnar can kill somebody is more fun than reality though.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Only thing I can think of is they want him to be dominated by Reigns and if Brock is going to UFC, he may not want to look like a chump to a guy that most of the WWE fans don't like or really care about.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Miss Sally said:


> Only thing I can think of is they want him to be *dominated* by Reigns and if Brock is going to UFC, he may not want to look like a chump to a guy that most of the WWE fans don't like or really care about.


Vince is making a new WWE film called 50 Shades of Reigns. Poor Brock just wasnt going for that role, so he left.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

There is talk that it is because of a merchandise revenue pay cut. Unconfirmed but that's supposedly why he was upset and left. 

Brock ended up going to a bar in Nashville Monday night instead lol


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Marrakesh said:


> Brock went over The Rock a few months after his debut. I think he of all people knows he's not in a position to argue the Roman Reigns push :lol


Huge difference is that Brock is incredibly talented and a once in a lifetime wrestler. Romanis just Rock's phony cousin.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Well something must have happened obviously and if we get an unhappy and un-motivated Lesnar leading into his match with Reigns we are going to experience one fucking horrible mainevent. :lol

It's becoming more and more common that talents are getting shitty with the WWE backstage, it keeps happening.

There is only one common denominator.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



brandiexoxo said:


> There is talk that it is because of a merchandise revenue pay cut. Unconfirmed but that's supposedly why he was upset and left.
> 
> Brock ended up going to a bar in Nashville Monday night instead lol


LOL the guy who took that photo probably has a black eye now.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Yeah it looks like the picture taken of Brock was the last thing that guy ever did.


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Simply Flawless said:


> And people buy into the bullshit Meltzer peddles as "news". Fuck me this all could be a nothing story but again dirtsheets try to spin it as "Derp Lesnar doesnt like Reigns" and everyone jumps on the anti Reigns wagon.


And ya know what's even worse than the dirtsheets? People commenting on threads without reading first:

"Word is that something happened between Lesnar and WWE but it was not creative related, but something to do with their business relationship."


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

It's called negotiations. Anyone who has ever dealt with a car salesmen knows that if they don't lower the price. Walk out and say good day. 5 minutes later they will call you and lower the price and ask to come back and make a deal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Brock probably realized he can hold WWE up for a big payday or just simply walk. I can imagine Vince trying to sue him for breach of contract. Still, if he walked,this Mania would be upended.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock probably realized he can hold WWE up for a big payday or just simply walk. I can imagine Vince trying to sue him for breach of contract. Still, if he walked,this Mania would be upended.


That would be so epic to watch this year, see a whole Maina implode because they can't do anything ahead of time anymore :lol


TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah it looks like the picture taken of Brock was the last thing that guy ever did.


Yes you just see it in Lesnar's eyes.. "Oh.. Really now?" A kimora lock later dude staggers in his house, arm in a cast, calls up his buddies and says.. "I just met Brock Lesnar man!!! He ugh showed me a move! It was awesome yeah!"
:YES


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah it looks like the picture taken of Brock was the last thing that guy ever did.


That photo is akin to the unfortunate diver who just swam headfirst into the mouth of a great white.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock probably realized he can hold WWE up for a big payday or just simply walk. I can imagine Vince trying to sue him for breach of contract. Still, if he walked,this Mania would be upended.


Vince would die from Cardiac Arrest, like seriously wtf would he do? 

:vince4


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Vince is making a new WWE film called 50 Shades of Reigns. Poor Brock just wasnt going for that role, so he left.


:wee-bey

Don't think that it would draw as much as the original movie but it can definitely "surpass" it in quality. Though I do hope Brock hasn't signed up to the sequels _Fifty Shades Samoan_ and _Fifty Shades Stronger_.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Damn an unmotivated and p*ssed off Lesnar is either going to legit f*ck up Reigns at WM or the match will rely on Reigns to carry it (I dread to even contemplate how that would play out).

Maybe he was p*ssed having to fly to Raw and then get told "we don't need you", maybe it's as something as simple as that. At least i have taken a stab in the dark unlike that sh*tty bit of "reporting" in the dirt sheet.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

There's so,e chatter on reddit that Reigns failed a drug test, and Lesnar walked out because he didn't want to be linked to steroids and failed drug test (UFC related).


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Nicole Queen said:


> :wee-bey
> 
> Don't think that it would draw as much as the original movie but it can definitely "surpass" it in quality. Though I do hope Brock hasn't signed up to the sequels _Fifty Shades Samoan_ and _Fifty Shades Stronger_.


50 Shades of Da Look

Belee Dat :reigns


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



brandiexoxo said:


> There is talk that it is because of a merchandise revenue pay cut. Unconfirmed but that's supposedly why he was upset and left.
> 
> Brock ended up going to a bar in Nashville Monday night instead lol


" I got to wrestle and carry this guy at Wrestlemania?. I need a drink"


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

they probably told him to confront Roman Reigns and get his ass kicked to make Reigns looks strong.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



metr0man said:


> There's so,e chatter on reddit that Reigns failed a drug test, and Lesnar walked out because he didn't want to be linked to steroids and failed drug test (UFC related).


Bullshit has already been called on this rumor.

I believe a thread was closed on here not long ago regarding this.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Reigns cannot fail a drug test, bro.

same reason why HHH never failed one.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



BaROCK Obama said:


> 50 Shades of Da Look
> 
> Belee Dat :reigns


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Specially for all the fanboys


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

oh man the ME at Mania has Goldberg/Lesner 2 written all over it. What's the betting somehow Bryan gets ANOTHER chance at being in the main event as it looks like only he can save it now


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Stone Hot said:


> I still hope he re signs. I'm hoping this "something happened" is nothing serous.


No chance he's resigning with WWE, any nonsense you hear is simply him trying to negotiate a better deal for himself with the UFC. He knows and the UFC know that he'll pop a million buys on PPV, which could mean he walks away with $5M for one nights work if he can get the right deal in place.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Stadhart said:


> oh man the ME at Mania has Goldberg/Lesner 2 written all over it. What's the betting somehow Bryan gets ANOTHER chance at being in the main event as it looks like only he can save it now


No, plenty of others can save it.

hell give us a shield triple threat, that'd be nice.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Brock Lesnar vs the Bella sluts in a whine off. Winner gets a shiny new vibrator.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



The Steven Seagal said:


> No, plenty of others can save it.


the main event has terrible written all over it and the only thing I can think they might do is change the order and have a different match on last but the whole card so far is underwhelming to say the least so on paper it looks to be an awful Mania


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Monterossa said:


> they probably told him to confront Roman Reigns and get his ass kicked to make Reigns looks strong.


Even the dumbest fucker in the world would have known the plan was always Brock/Reigns at mania since WM last year. He's with Heyman who knows inside out of wrestling and he's on Brock's ear all the time. Mercenary or not Brock is a professional and he will lay down for Summer Rae if they asked him to do so. 

So he did the sitdown angle post rumble without knowing he's facing Reigns at WM? wow.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I wonder if this is why they held off on Orton vs Rollins for the time being. They want to find out where Brock stands before making Orton/Rollins official.


----------



## VizualDze (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

There's definitely more to the story about Brock not appearing on RAW. I could just be that he refused to do whatever they had planned for him and they couldn't scramble something else together quick enough or it could be something bigger. People within WWE are doing all they can to stop it getting out just now anyway.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Stadhart said:


> oh man the ME at Mania has Goldberg/Lesner 2 written all over it. What's the betting somehow Bryan gets ANOTHER chance at being in the main event as it looks like only he can save it now



As a Bryan fan I have no desire to see him in the Main Event to "save it".

In my opinion they did the right thing sticking with Reigns at Fastlane but the wrong thing at the Rumble in having him win in the first place. 

As for this report it's probably some bull shit leak that Vince started himself just to get the IWC all excited. Seriously we (the so called smart fans) get worked just as much (if not more) as casuals do.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

I'm also liking how Meltzer is saying that Brock "looked pissed" and "was in a huff" as if Brock would usually skip around like Aj Lee backstage with a lollypop in his mouth smiling.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



snail69 said:


> As a Bryan fan I have no desire to see him in the Main Event to "save it".
> 
> In my opinion they did the right thing sticking with Reigns at Fastlane but the wrong thing at the Rumble in having him win in the first place.
> 
> As for this report it's probably some bull shit leak that Vince started himself just to get the IWC all excited. *Seriously we (the so called smart fans) get worked just as much (if not more) as casuals do*.


that is part of the fun of being a wrestling fan - you get interested in the stuff that goes on in wrestling...


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Stadhart said:


> that is part of the fun of being a wrestling fan - you get interested in the stuff that goes on in wrestling...



I know the fun. I've been a fan for 20+ years. Casual, hardcore, smark.... We all watch because we love it. 

Dirtsheets are dirtsheets though. A lot of people see a dirtsheet report and start coming up with the most crazy of ideas. Thing is most people don't even believe what they are saying - it's all to do with Reigns and their blind hate for him. 

I'm not a great fan of what's happening right now but we should not be turning every thread into a Reigns hate thread. It makes the forum so one dimensional.


----------



## Alark85 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Maybe Brock was trying to find out what was happening with Taker/Bray at Mania. Worried if Bray goes over then it takes away from Brocks win. Or he thinks a year isn't enough for someone to be 'out' after fighting him!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*BROCK LESNAR WALKED OUT OF RAW TAPING*

Source: PWInsider/PWTorch

WWE World Hvt. champion Brock Lesnar did not appear on Monday's Raw as advertised. Lesnar reportedly walked out of the TV taping after a dispute with management.

Lesnar was upset about a business-related item, according to PWInsider, as opposed to his Creative involvement on Raw.

With Lesnar absent, Paul Heyman spoke on behalf of Lesnar to hype the WWE World Title match against Roman Reigns at WrestleMania.

Lesnar is on a bi-weekly schedule of Raw appearances leading to Mania, so he is not advertised for next week's Raw in New Jersey. He is advertised for the March 9 Raw two weeks from now in Pittsburgh.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: BROCK LESNAR WALKED OUT OF RAW TAPING*

There is a thread on this already but at least its doesn't have "something happened but we don't know what happened bs"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*

Threads merged. OP Updated. All talk in here please.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

So the talk about Reigns failing the dope test causing Lesnar to walk out was false? Gosh! what limits the haters will go to sabotage Reignsfpalm


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: BROCK LESNAR WALKED OUT OF RAW TAPING*



TakerFreak said:


> There is a thread on this already


Incorrect.... there is currently a thread called 'Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar'.... if you read my post, it was 'BROCK LESNAR WALKED OUT OF RAW TAPING'.

Big difference.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Boots2Asses said:


> So the talk about Reigns failing the dope test causing Lesnar to walk out was false? Gosh! what limits the haters will go to sabotage Reignsfpalm



Agreed and as things stand I'm not even behind Reigns.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Brock said:


> Threads merged. OP Updated. All talk in here please.


Wow... now people have to go thru 15 pages.... merging of threads is so archaic.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



njcam said:


> Wow... now people have to go thru 15 pages.... merging of threads is so archaic.


Yeah, because having multiple threads on the same subject is the answer, with everyone posting the same stuff over again in all those threads.

We only need one thread to discuss the same thing, not 2 or more. All the information is in the OP.


----------



## VizualDze (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

I covered this story on my site as well. There's a few people going out on a limb about what happened at the moment. The fact's are that Lesnar was backstage and wasn't used. We almost certainly know it wasn't Vince's choice not to use him as cause he was flown in to the taping it counts as one of his contractual dates. Everything after that is speculation. No-one trustworthy has confirmed that Lesnar stormed out before RAW ended. It's quite possible that he didn't like the segment they had planned and given how frantic everything is backstage during RAW that they didn't have time to plan anything else he agreed with. That said, I'm sure Vince isn't happy about the situation. I've asked around and thus far no-one is speaking which does raise an eyebrow, but until someone let's something slip we simply don't know.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Oh look, you mean it wasn't because Roman's flabby ass is a steroid user and Brock was producing a smark's wet dream by refusing to work with him and requesting Bryan or cena.

Wow! I'm shocked unk2

And to see people salivating for Roman to get hurt or career derailed, pathetic.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Brock want to face Bryan but WWE keep saying no so Brock Walked out....make sense.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Brock said:


> Yeah, because having multiple threads on the same subject is the answer.
> 
> We only need one thread to discuss the same thing, not 2 or more. All the information is in the OP.


Wasn't the same subject....

Existing thread is called 'Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar'.... if you read my post, it was 'BROCK LESNAR WALKED OUT OF RAW TAPING'.

There is a difference.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Just my opinion but, i really can't see it being anything to do with Reigns TBH.

Ill EDIT THE THREAD TITLE TO REFLECT CHANGES.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Brock said:


> Just my opinion but, i really can't see it being anything to do with Reigns TBH.
> 
> Ill EDIT THE THREAD TITLE TO REFLECT CHANGES.


Exactly. Brock is about his money. That's what he cares about and his motivation. He has never been shy about that fact. It's safer to bet it's money or business related. Brock knew he was facing Roman for how long now? But now he is upset?? Lol ok. And Brock being upset about wreslting someone who does steroids??? Whaaaaaaat?? :lmao


----------



## VizualDze (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

I don't think for a second it'll be anything to do with facing Reigns instead of Bryan. If you believe that then you are going with the idea that Brock only found out he was facing Reigns at the PPV along with the viewing public. Highly unlikely.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Brock would give zero fucks about Reigns.

Certainly has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Boots2Asses said:


> So the talk about Reigns failing the dope test causing Lesnar to walk out was false? Gosh! what limits the haters will go to sabotage Reignsfpalm


i would have taken it if they didn't add Lesnar wants put over Bryan line.

how far the marks can go


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

In a few months, Brock will reveal all in an explosive podcast with Colt Cabana.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

:vince2 "Listen Brock, we're in Nashville, I want you to go out there with a guitar and cowboy hat. Just trust me on this one."


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

I hope they sort it all out for the next time he is on tele.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Brock tell all on Austin Podcast...Epic.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Expected it to be about his WWE contract. Bad luck, Reigns haters.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

to the people saying "I hope Lesnar shows up to UFC and dumps the wwe title in the trash" first of all do you really think Brock Lesnar has to carry the belt with him/take that belt home with him when he's not on TV? hahaha absolutely not. WWE carries that thing for him so the WWE will not be thrown in the garbage if he decides to walk before mania.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Good grief it's like an M. Night Shyamalan movie script, something is happening but we're not sure what is happening.

ps before anyone moans, I refuse to go through 38 pages of comments to find out what is happening or isn't happening.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> Good grief it's like an M. Night Shyamalan movie script, something is happening but we're not sure what is happening.
> 
> ps before anyone moans, I refuse to go through 38 pages of comments to find out what is happening or isn't happening.


It's just one of those threads where everyone pretends they know what's going on when they clearly don't, so you're not missing much.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> Good grief it's like an M. Night Shyamalan movie script, something is happening but we're not sure what is happening.
> 
> ps before anyone moans, I refuse to go through 38 pages of comments to find out what is happening or isn't happening.


Just read the OP. All information regarding this news is in there.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



Monterossa said:


> Reigns cannot fail a drug test, bro.
> 
> same reason why HHH never failed one.


:reigns2 Belee dat.



brandiexoxo said:


> There is talk that it is because of a merchandise revenue pay cut. Unconfirmed but that's supposedly why he was upset and left.
> 
> Brock ended up going to a bar in Nashville Monday night instead lol


Wonder if the guy who took this picture is still alive? :lol


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

R-Truth should bury Reigns once and for all


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Wow, the idiocy of the marks/anti-Reigns brigade on this site never fails to stoop to embarrassing new lows does it?

People are honestly even entertaining the notion that Brock walked out because he doesn't want to face Reings? As if he A. gives a fuck, B. hasn't known how it's all going to play out at Mania for _months_.

:lmao


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

pulitzer prize winning piece that one
wow
and people linked it to reigns aliens and what not


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Bork finally realised Mike Lient wasn't the name of the sweaty new guy in black he was facing at Mania and he got embarrassed.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Rumor going round that Reigns failed a drug test policy and that's partly why Lesnar walked out because he doesn't want to be associated with a scandal in case he decides to jump ship to UFC.

I don't buy it personally but it would be almost karma for treating Bryan as irrelevant.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Zigberg said:


> Wow, the idiocy of the marks/anti-Reigns brigade on this site never fails to stoop to embarrassing new lows does it?
> 
> People are honestly even entertaining the notion that Brock walked out because he doesn't want to face Reings? As if he A. gives a fuck, B. hasn't known how it's all going to play out at Mania for _months_.
> 
> :lmao


for real, esp considering they were cutting a promo or two after RR. def not anything to do with wrestling Reigns unless it's specific to the false drug report.


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Wow WWE are going all out on the road the WM here...4 or so weeks to go they can highlight Monday's show with the promo

"The Raw where something happened"

Its a step in the right direction I guess.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Lucifer The Dark said:


> Good grief it's like an M. Night Shyamalan movie script, something is happening but we're not sure what is happening.
> 
> ps before anyone moans, I refuse to go through 38 pages of comments to find out what is happening or isn't happening.


Is it up to 38 pages now... fucking ridiculous how all these semi-related threads get merged... so fucking archaic!!!



Brock said:


> Just read the OP. All information regarding this news is in there.


Takes fucking hours!!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

All the reported news that has come out regarding the walkout is in the OPENING POST.

All the other pages are peoples' opinions and posts.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

BORK ain't gonna kiss anybody's ass. They're gonna kiss his ass :brock


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure it's been said already but I'd imagine what happened is they had to tell him his WM payday is going to be significantly less than they promised him, since the Network is eliminating a massive chunk of the PPV revenue. 

In which case I'd totally sympathise with Brock.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

I don't want want the wellness bullshit to be true, but because of his obnoxious, annoying, borderline 'Swimfan' "Everything Roman Reigns, All The Time," fanbase, I wouldn't exactly be broken up if it was, either.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

:lmao I don't care if this was because of creative or money, Roman's Road to Wrestlemania is fucked.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Unless I completely missed it, I didn't see shit saying he walked out.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Still a decent chance of it.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Brock and Punk took Vince's money and went home :maury :maury


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Idk where the fuck people are getting Regins failed the drug test. Stop pulling shit out your asses. God the lengths some people are going to to fuck up Regins career just because your favorites are not in the spot that he is in is just fuckin ridiculous.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Why would Lesnar give a flying shit if Reigns DID fail a drugs test? He's still gonna get paid more for one night's work than us regular folk will see in our whole life. And besides the supposed "news" journalists don't know fuck all why Lesnar left, a bit odd as they'e meant to have "sources". Sounds like the usual bullshit they peddle to get hits to their site


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Stone Hot said:


> Idk where the fuck people are getting Regins failed the drug test. Stop pulling shit out your asses. God the lengths some people are going to to fuck up Regins career just because your favorites are not in the spot that he is in is just fuckin ridiculous.


Preach.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Stone Hot said:


> Idk where the fuck people are getting Regins failed the drug test. Stop pulling shit out your asses. God the lengths some people are going to to fuck up Regins career just because your favorites are not in the spot that he is in is just fuckin ridiculous.


It wasn't made up here, it was posted on reddit by a guy who claimed he had a "reliable inside source". Calm your ass down and know the facts first. I don't even believe its true anyway.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



L-DOPA said:


> It wasn't made up here, it was posted on reddit by a guy who claimed he had a "reliable inside source". Calm your ass down and know the facts first. I don't even believe its true anyway.


This. I don't believe it either but there is a rumor going around after a guy gave a quite detailed post and claimed to have a very reliable source. 

It hasn't been verified but if you want to read what he wrote go to the 'Reigns Road to Wrestlemania Discussion' thread as i posted it there. 

I think it's probably bullshit but that post is the source of the rumors.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Well I'm sure this is the last thing Vince wanted to have with Mania coming up.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Simply Flawless said:


> Why would Lesnar give a flying shit if Reigns DID fail a drugs test? He's still gonna get paid more for one night's work than us regular folk will see in our whole life. And besides the supposed "news" journalists don't know fuck all why Lesnar left, a bit odd as they'e meant to have "sources". Sounds like the usual bullshit they peddle to get hits to their site


If Brock knew Reigns failed a drug test and still fought him at Mania. It could hurt his chances of returning to UFC as the UFC is trying to shake of recent PED and drug controversy. He would be guilty by association.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

I guess not even steroids can fight Roman's flabby stomach and chest lol Them Samoan genes are persistent.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

If Lesnar has walked out because he doesn't want to work Reigns :lmao. That would be great. 

Although I'm sure Lesnar will be at mania, hopefully working incredibly stiff.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

I haven't watched RAW and people have been talking that Trips looked out of it during his segment. What do y'all think about that?


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> If Brock knew Reigns failed a drug test and still fought him at Mania. It could hurt his chances of returning to UFC as the UFC is trying to shake of recent PED and drug controversy. He would be guilty by association.


If Lesnar didn't take anything, how does that have anything to do with him?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



TerraRayzing said:


> I haven't watched RAW and people have been talking that Trips looked out of it during his segment. What do y'all think about that?


I don't think he spoke at all despite appearing in at least two segments. 

I assumed it was to do with Sting the night before and it was his way of selling that he had other things on his mind :shrug 

It certainly was uncharacteristic though w/e the reason for the silence was.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



TerraRayzing said:


> I haven't watched RAW and people have been talking that Trips looked out of it during his segment. What do y'all think about that?


He didn't look like it to me. He just looked like he was pouting in the background as Stephanie took control of the segment :lol










He was making faces like that in the background. 

But hey, maybe Brock walked out by then? He could very well gave Steph control of the segment because he was agitated by the situation.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Triple-B said:


> If Lesnar didn't take anything, how does that have anything to do with him?


He willingly still fought someone that did. Even the association is bad for UFC/Brock.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

I think HHH was just selling the Sting thing tbh.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Pudie said:


> He willingly still fought someone that did. Even the association is bad for UFC/Brock.


Don't see how it is bad for him, and saving judgment on the Roman thing until we get some legit sources and such and not just something that looks like someone made up.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



TerraRayzing said:


> I haven't watched RAW and people have been talking that Trips looked out of it during his segment. What do y'all think about that?


Eh, Pretty sure Triple H was just playing up being upset after Sting embarrassed him at Fastlane, they even sold it as that on commentary.

Conspiracy theories will run wild until something gets confirmed I suppose :lol


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Triple-B said:


> If Lesnar didn't take anything, how does that have anything to do with him?


Shows the UFC that while in WWE he could have easily been juicing while training with support from WWE

Reigns also bleeds a lot. One drop of blood on an open cut or to the mouth of Lesnar and he's drugged


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

There still hasnt been any confirmation of that reigns story, right? I throw my lot into the camp of the disbeliever. I just cant imagine it being true.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Well this rumor has been making the rounds now for a good few hours so before it gains any real traction i would imagine WWE are going to want to leak the real reason if it is just business related and a payment issue like myself and some others initially expected. 

If it is true then Lesnar is going to get what he wants here because WWE will not take the bad press associated with supporting a performer who failed a wellness test and if Lesnar walks out he will effectively bury the company. 

If it's true expect Orton to step in here and take Reigns place or possibly Orton and Rollins in a triple threat with Orton as the the babyface. 

It won't be Daniel Bryan. Reigns going over him ended that debate.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Shows the UFC that while in WWE he could have easily been juicing while training with support from WWE
> 
> Reigns also bleeds a lot. One drop of blood on an open cut or to the mouth of Lesnar and he's drugged


Going by UFC's recent news, Brock has more of a chance getting "drugged" over there with all those failed drug tests lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

If the reports about Reigns failing a drugs test are true, it's an incredibly stupid thing to do during Mania season.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Triple-B said:


> Don't see how it is bad for him, and saving judgment on the Roman thing until we get some legit sources and such and not just something that looks like someone made up.


Yea the story is crap to begin with. But assuming it was true, I can see why Brock would be concerned if he was going back to UFC and they're doing everything that can to distance themselves from it.


----------



## Ghost550 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



IDONTSHIV said:


> There still hasnt been any confirmation of that reigns story, right? I throw my lot into the camp of the disbeliever. I just cant imagine it being true.


Same here

Innocent until *proven* guilty.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> There still hasnt been any confirmation of that reigns story, right? I throw my lot into the camp of the disbeliever. I just cant imagine it being true.


There has been no confirmation at all. Just reading the redit article reeks of bs IMO and no offense it sounded like an angry Bryan mark wrote it cause there were some lines in that article that show it.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Triple-B said:


> If Lesnar didn't take anything, how does that have anything to do with him?


Because he knew about it. UFC doesn't want ANYTHING to do with drugs. If Brock didn't know but found out after their match, it would be a different story.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

..... No way Trips would remain silent and let someone else take control of the promo. Lol, maybe I'm just thinking too much but chances are if Lesnar did have a dispute, it would have been against Trips, I can't see Vince having the balls to argue with Lesnar.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Thanks for the updates. They're very detailed.

/sarcasm

Do people really subscribe to dirtsheets? People won't pay $10 a month for the Network but will sub to a dirtsheet just to read, "Lesnar was walked out of RAW...uhh...we don't know why but he did. He was upset with a creative decision...uhhh...we don't exactly know what but he was upset over something."


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



sharkboy22 said:


> Thanks for the updates. They're very detailed.
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Do people really subscribe to dirtsheets? People won't pay $10 a month for the Network but will sub to a dirtsheet just to read, "Lesnar was walked out of RAW...uhh...we don't know why but he did. He was upset with a creative decision...uhhh...we don't exactly know what but he was upset over something."


This. :lol


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-lesnar-not-being-used-at-last-night-wwe-raw/



> As noted earlier, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was at last night's WWE RAW in Nashville, TN, but was not used. Lesnar had been advertised for the show for awhile, and WWE.com even issued a "Breaking News" alert on their website before the show went on the air stating that Lesnar would be on the show.
> 
> Dave Meltzer noted on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that there was "more to the story," although he doesn't know what the story is.
> 
> ...


So PWinsider says it's not a creative issue and Meltzer doesn't think the match with Reigns is in jeopardy at all.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



sharkboy22 said:


> Thanks for the updates. They're very detailed.
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Do people really subscribe to dirtsheets? People won't pay $10 a month for the Network but will sub to a dirtsheet just to read, "Lesnar was walked out of RAW...uhh...we don't know why but he did. He was upset with a creative decision...uhhh...we don't exactly know what but he was upset over something."


These dirtsheets are way more interesting than the current wwe programming. I haven't invested anything in these dirtsheets so I don't really see a problem here, if something cool happens then its all good, if no then whatever, none of us will lose sleep over it.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



JimCornette said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-lesnar-not-being-used-at-last-night-wwe-raw/
> 
> 
> 
> So PWinsider says it's not a creative issue and Meltzer doesn't think the match with Reigns is in jeopardy at all.


It doesn't mater what he thinks when he says he doesn't know what the issue is. :shrug 

This is the kind of shit that annoys people with Meltzer. He gives opinions on what he thinks about a situation without giving any facts about it. 

He admits to having no knowledge of the issue yet gives his opinion that the WM main event is not in jeopardy. 

Based on what? You don't know what fucking happened yet.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*

Here is the post from Reddit about Reigns failing the drugtest for anyone wondering. This has not been verified and the OP has kinda disappeared, mods deleted the post so I had to dig a bit to find it. 



> Mods: You can PM me if you feel the absolute need to get some certification out of this as to my identity as long as that remains between you and me. I'll try and respond as promptly as possible but I am out the door when I finish posting this. I should be back a little after midnight PT. If I don't reply immediately I'll respond in the morning before again I head out.
> 
> Here is the full story from what I have been told from a very reliable source.
> 
> ...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



> WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar left Monday Night Raw in Nashville, TN after previously arriving for a scheduled appearance, Wrestling News World can independently confirm.
> 
> Lesnar was upset and the issues are still not completely known, however, as we reported Tuesday here on ...................com Premium, Brock isn’t happy with how he’s being merchandised.
> 
> We’re told the relationship between WWE and Brock is becoming strained because they are pressuring him to sign an extension and as we’ve noted numerous times, he wants to be a free agent and field offers before deciding anything. Some close to Brock believe he feels they’re sabotaging his merchandise out of spite now. As previously noted, Brock earns a higher royalty rate than normal and his merchandise isn’t featured at most shows. When he finally realized what was going on, he was extremely upset.


via WNW (not the premium section, its in their general outlet without sub)


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Jmacz said:


> Here is the post from Reddit about Reigns failing the drugtest for anyone wondering. This has not been verified and the OP has kinda disappeared, mods deleted the post so I had to dig a bit to find it.



Mod here(Check out the mod list there. My name matches). We reached out for verification and he said he'd have it when he got home in a few hours as he posted from his phone. That was last night. I asked again an hour or so ago and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> via WNW (not the premium section, its in their general outlet without sub)


lol dam


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Pudie said:


> Mod here(Check out the mod list there. My name matches). We reached out for verification and he said he'd have it when he got home in a few hours as he posted from his phone. That was last night. I asked again an hour or so ago and haven't heard back yet.


Oh I don't even have to check, I know you're a mod there. He did say he may get back to you in the morning, I'd say if he doesn't respond within the next few hours we can assume this was just for attention.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: All Talk on Brock Lesnar Raw Walkout - Updated 02/25 - ALL TALK HERE*



Marrakesh said:


> It doesn't mater what he thinks when he says he doesn't know what the issue is. :shrug
> 
> This is the kind of shit that annoys people with Meltzer. He gives opinions on what he thinks about a situation without giving any facts about it.
> 
> ...


It' s still more gripping then the crap they are given us on the road to Wrestlemania.

Lesnar vs The Cheque. Book it now.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

I think the merchandising thing might be true. Pretty sure that the Wrestling Observer reported a few months back that they told company officials to stop producing new Lesnar merchandise because they were under the assumption he was leaving the company after Mania. The story does make sense because since that report there hasn't been any NEW Lesnar merchandise released.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Too much speculation running wild here, brother, jack, dude. :hogan2


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So, Brock could be pissed about merch aka MONEY. As I said, Brock doesn't give a shit about anything but money :lol

Brock follows the money trail and when he thinks the trail should be thicker, he will raise hell about it lol


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, Brock could be pissed about merch aka MONEY. As I said, Brock doesn't give a shit about anything but money :lol
> 
> Brock follows the money trail and when he thinks the trail should be thicker, he will raise hell about it lol


Brock sure loves the D !!! 




















?Don't get me wrong i mean $$$$$$ Dollar $$$$$$$


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Reigns failing a drug test would have ZERO effect on Lesnar or any "guilt by association" - that is fanfic bullshit that doesn't have a shred of believability to give any level of "benefit of the doubt" to thinking some tool on reddit has some insider source for the first time ever and decides to post it there.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

And this is the shit company people on here defend and praise all the time fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ghost550 said:


> Same here
> 
> Innocent until *proven* guilty.


It must be fake. (Y)




Stone Hot said:


> There has been no confirmation at all. Just reading the redit article reeks of bs IMO and no offense it sounded like an angry Bryan mark wrote it cause there were some lines in that article that show it.


As long as I dont get accused of writing it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Very interesting stuff if true. Ruh roh.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> As long as I dont get accused of writing it.


I just love that he blames Bryan marks straight away, got to love those Reign marks they never give up.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Most of us are just joking about the Reigns stuff.. the fifty shades of da look was hilarious. Nobody knows what it is, mostly prolly about money, maybe about some booking or merch stuff. If it is booking I could maybe see him having an issue with him coming out and praising Reigns and getting dominated by the guy before his UFC return. That's unlikely but can see how maybe UFC is like "Hey, it is going to affect your buy rate if you look bad in your match at Mania." But that's the only Reigns related thing that would even remotely true.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> As long as I dont get accused of writing it.


Na man your good. Your fair with your arguments and I respect you. There's maybe 1 or 2 from here who might write something like that but I doubt it was anyone from here


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Merchandise story seems a lot more legit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This fucker is paid to show up 10 times a year and has the nerve to walk out the second time in three months he was scheduled to appear?

Giving this guy the streak will go down as one of the worst booking decisions of all time, mark my words. And this main event with Reigns and an unmotivated Lesnar has train wreck written all over it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Merchandise story seems a lot more legit.


If it is, Vince is either gonna have to pay up money Brock feels he would have made or start shelling out merch. Because at this point, Brock has the upper hand. Brock knows it too and that's why he walked out knowing he won't be punished.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> If it is, Vince is either gonna have to pay up money Brock feels he would have made or start shelling out merch. Because at this point, Brock has the upper hand. Brock knows it too and that's why he walked out knowing he won't be punished.


Definitely. If it's true then to do what Vince is doing lacks any logic anyway. He doesn't gain anything from it and all it does is sour relations between himself and Lesnar. 

Wouldn't be the first time Vince has behaved like an imbecile though with his wrestlers.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

If they are stupid enough to fuck him over then they deserve to get a shit main event and the new top guy being shat on, this company seriously loves to push away their talented performers 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Brock said:


> I doubt Vince pays Brock 'cash in hand' for working lol, so i doubt it's a money issue for the 'appearance'.


You mean VKM doesn't hand Heyman a silver briefcase full of money for Heyman to open/close and then look at Brock and say "It's all there, go do your stuff, kid..."

That's how I imaged it all went down... :serious:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Good way to entice Lesnar to sign a new contract this.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This fucker is paid to show up 10 times a year and has the nerve to walk out the second time in three months he was scheduled to appear?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sorry, but that's entirely WWE's fault.They know Lesnar doesn't care and it's only there for the money.They should have acted and planned accordingly.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I knew the drug test failure story was bullshit. I mean, you really think they'd let Reigns fail at that? :evil


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Winter's cooling said:


> Sorry, but that's entirely WWE's fault.They know Lesnar doesn't care and it's only there for the money.They should have acted and planned accordingly.


By that you mean they shouldn't have given him the title, streak, wrestlemania main event or really even rehired him in the first place as there was a chance he'd be a total twat and walk out right

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Definitely. If it's true then to do what Vince is doing lacks any logic anyway. He doesn't gain anything from it and all it does is sour relations between himself and Lesnar.
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time Vince has behaved like an imbecile though with his wrestlers.


Yeah, if Vince is purposely not marketing Lesnar, he is absolutely a dumbass. 
Why do that? Because Brock might once again leave?? Or hasn't been doing enough dates?

Well, one, Brock has never been loyal to the business, why would he start now?? :lol And two, they were the ones who agreed to his shitty ass schedule/demands, now they will deal.

They gave Brock all this damn power. Yes, it's shitty as fuck that Brock would sit there and not fulfill his commitment. But again, WWE created that monster. His ass probably would have just been standing there while Paul talked anyways. 

Either way, they decided to bow down to a dude who is all about the money :shrug: Trying to be petty and jeopardize his sells? fpalm Not only is it asinine to shit all over potential profit, but it would just piss Brock off.

I am always impressed by the depth of Vince's stupidity :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Roman Reigns drug test story is obviously bullshit. I wouldn't be surprised if Brock was just angry because, well, he's Brock. I imagine it doesn't take much to annoy him.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

The Reigns drug test thing is typical wrestling rumor mill fantasy-bullshit, even if he did fail a test there's no way Lesnar (or the UFC) would give a shit.

Its clearly something to do with money.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wait you mean he didn't storm out in a rage because REIGNS failed a drug test :maury can't believe people actually believed that shit


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What I legitimately don't understand is why people think the merch story is less troublesome than any "creative differences" story, while at the same time saying Brock cares about money more than the business.

If true, Lesnar is more likely to take his ball and go home over money than over creative.

I don't see how this jeopardizes WM any less than creative differences.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Vince only has himself to blame over this predicament. He gave Lesnar the Streak + title knowing Brock's contract only had a year left on it and he would only make limited appearances. 

You would've thought he might've learned a thing or two after the whole WM20 debacle Oh well... Vince will have to suffer the consequences now.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What I legitimately don't understand is why people think the merch story is less troublesome than any "creative differences" story, while at the same time saying Brock cares about money more than the business.
> 
> If true, Lesnar is more likely to take his ball and go home over money than over creative.
> 
> I don't see how this jeopardizes WM any less than creative differences.


Probably because he stands to make a shit-ton at wrestlemania and walking out would lose him that.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

How can the main event not be in jeopardy? Brock was pissed enough to storm out which means it was pretty serious. If it's about money - which it most likely is - then it's something that is very important to Brock. It's the only thing about professional wrestling he cares about at this point. 

If they don't rectify the situation soon, he will walk out for good without any hesitation. And then he'll simply look forward to his UFC return and pummelling Frank Mir once again.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

Green said:


> Probably because he stands to make a shit-ton at wrestlemania and walking out would lose him that.


You have no idea what he is set to make at WM, nor do you have any idea if the money he thinks he will lose as a result of the current situation is significant enough for him to walk out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, unprofessionalism aside this is pretty hilarious. Trying to give last year a run for its money in terms of clusterfuckness in the RTWM buildup.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Brock has always been about the money so this is nothing new
All this is doing is assuring the fans are gonna shit on the match at Mania even more now with him being this blatant about it


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> How can the main event not be in jeopardy? Brock was pissed enough to storm out which means it was pretty serious. If it's about money - which it most likely is - then it's something that is very important to Brock. It's the only thing about professional wrestling he cares about at this point.
> 
> If they don't rectify the situation soon, he will walk out for good without any hesitation. And then he'll simply look forward to his UFC return and pummelling Frank Mir once again.


Meltzer said the main event was not in jeopardy while also basically saying he knew nothing about why Brock walked out :lol

If Brock is pissed about money? Then yeah, shit will def be affected. One, if Brock keeps on refusing to be on tv? There is no build at all.

And two, does Brock even have to be at Mania? Isn't his contract something like, he gets paid when he appears?? Is he contractually obligated to wrestle?? That can be a reason why Brock walked out. This man knows he holds all the power lol

And shit, even if he is contractually obligated, who says Brock won't sit there and half ass the match as a fuck you to Vince?? lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, fantastic.
Fans can now alternate between "Daniel Bryan" and "Hey hey hey goodbye" chants.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Meltzer said the main event was not in jeopardy while also basically saying he knew nothing about why Brock walked out :lol
> 
> If Brock is pissed about money? Then yeah, shit will def be affected. One, if Brock keeps on refusing to be on tv? There is no build at all.
> 
> ...


If he does show up, it'll be a worse showing than Lesnar/Goldberg. Guaranteed. Brock has already moved on to UFC in his mind.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The Mania season is truly looking like a trainwreck 
The drama is more interesting than the product atm


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



TerraRayzing said:


> ROFLMAO Maybe even Bork doesn't want to work with Reigns.


:laugh::laugh: i think that might be the case. haha poor roman no one likes him.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Imagine if this story came out and it was Bryan or Ambrose instead of Reigns. Nobody would be jumping to these conclusions, excuses would be coming left and right and then people would be challenging the credibility of these dirt sheets, but since it's someone the smarks sheepishly hate it's confirmed by them that he's taking steroids or other drugs.

I know you guys are blinded by hate for Reigns but dirt sheets aren't credible especially when the news is that "Something's happened and we don't know what, but Brock is upset". Is it too hard for you guys to think rationally? I get the feeling sometimes that you are all just trolls playing dumb and pretending to hate Reigns by coming up with absurd reasons why he's a terrible person just to piss off the Reigns fans.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> If he does show up, it'll be a worse showing than Lesnar/Goldberg. Guaranteed. Brock has already moved on to UFC in his mind.


Sadly, if Brock checks out because he feels Vince fucked him over? Yeah, it's going to be awful to watch. Brock does what he has to do when WWE holds up their end of the deal. But I can imagine him throwing up the middle finger when his money is played with.

Brock is going to grab a chair and sit down during the Mania main event lol

"I'm just here so I don't get fined."


Only in the WWE :no:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Am I an asshole for hoping that Brock goes into Wrestlemania & just sandbags/no-sells everything the powerhouse Reigns attempts to do?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Am I an asshole for hoping that Brock goes into Wrestlemania & just sandbags/no-sells everything the powerhouse Reigns attempts to do?


no i kinda hope that happens too


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

MrWalsh said:


> The Mania season is truly looking like a trainwreck
> The drama is more interesting than the product atm


It will probably all end up being sorted out and Vince will just pay up. 

I hope Brock doesn't half ass the mania match though because I'd like to see if Reigns could go out there and surprise me and put on a match similar to Cena vs Lesnar at Extreme Rules 2012. 

I think a well planned and executed physical brawl with some cool spots could go over quite well and win some people over. 

I'm as big of a Reigns skeptic as anyone but I'd be disgusted if Brock sabotaged his big moment just to fuck with Vince. 

The guy hasn't done anything wrong hes just being presented with opportunities he couldn't possibly turn down. 

I think he has been pretty good too post Rumble. The Bryan mini-feud and the match itself at Fast Lane were all booked and performed quite well i thought. 

I do see his future as a main event heel rather than a babyface (simply because he doesn't connect with the audience that well) so i'm not overly bothered by all the talk of him being the ''face of the company'' because i think has very little chance of happening. 

He'd have to match Cena's figures and i just don't see him crossing over into that fanbase or being able to generate a big enough one on his own. 

I am rambling here i suppose but anyways yea i think he'll be surpassed by Ambrose and possibly Rollins as a face. I can't see him making a big connection with the audience and shifting merch anywhere near the same volume as Cena does.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd imagine the payday is much less this year due to lack of PPV revenue due to the Network. I never heard anything about them redoing all wrestling contracts for the workers since the PPV $$$ sharing would be heavily affected by the Network.

Money aside, maybe Brock is disgusted with how hard they are trying to put Reigns over and saying he's better than all of these past legends, which was bullshit in itself. I think this is worse than Cena and I think Reigns has bought into it enough to be cocky and probably piss some people off behind the stage, who knows. It's all speculation but nothing said so far seems outlandish at all haha. If Brock walked out on WWE before WM.....I'd be pretty happy. A huge middle finger to a company that not only screws it's wrestlers right and left .....but also the fans. LEAVE BROCK LEAVE!


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

My preference would be for Brock to just walk out to REALLY fuck their main event plans. The next best thing would be him showing up to WM but making Reigns look like shit in the process.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

I've got one gif to sum up this mess that is the road to wrestlemania....







:ha


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I just don't get Vincent K. He already has his hands full minimizing the damage of his WM catastrophe, and then he screws over Brock Lesnar four weeks before his WM match.

It's like he doesn't even know him. It's like they want to see how many fans they can screw over until people tune out.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> Imagine if this story came out and it was Bryan or Ambrose instead of Reigns. Nobody would be jumping to these conclusions, excuses would be coming left and right and then people would be challenging the credibility of these dirt sheets, but since it's someone the smarks sheepishly hate it's confirmed by them that he's taking steroids or other drugs.
> 
> I know you guys are blinded by hate for Reigns but dirt sheets aren't credible especially when the news is that "Something's happened and we don't know what, but Brock is upset". Is it too hard for you guys to think rationally? I get the feeling sometimes that you are all just trolls playing dumb and pretending to hate Reigns by coming up with absurd reasons why he's a terrible person just to piss off the Reigns fans.


You do know most of the posters have said ''If this is true'' when they've spoke about it. I have not seen anyone saying they 100% believed that report. 

Just because you have Reigns dick firmly planted between your tonsils it does not mean that anyone who talked about the possibility of a rumor was somehow endorsing it. 

I can't stand extreme fanboys no matter which wrestler they support. They speak so much garbage.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Am I an asshole for hoping that Brock goes into Wrestlemania & just sandbags/no-sells everything the powerhouse Reigns attempts to do?


You're not alone brother.









That would be just hilarious. :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/brock-lesnar-not-fly-home-following-monday-night-raw/34078/



> Earlier Tuesday on Wrestling Rumors, it was noted there has been some turmoil backstage between WWE and its world heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Lesnar reportedly walked out on “Monday Night Raw” in the middle of the show, without explanation to the majority of the staff. It was then said the dispute between the company and the “Beast Incarnate” stemmed over finances, and nothing related to his creative position on television.
> 
> ...


Brock was still in Nashville on Tuesday


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> You do know most of the posters have said ''If this is true'' when they've spoke about it. I have not seen anyone saying they 100% believed that report.
> 
> Just because you have Reigns dick firmly planted between your tonsils it does not mean that anyone who talked about the possibility of a rumor was somehow endorsing it.
> 
> I can't stand extreme fanboys no matter which wrestler they support. They speak so much garbage.


It's called being unbiased not being a fanboy. Maybe you should look through these posts on here and then try and tell me that nobody is completely believing the report and jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Disappointed


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/brock-lesnar-not-fly-home-following-monday-night-raw/34078/
> 
> 
> 
> Brock was still in Nashville on Tuesday


I'm actually stunned at that image. Brock takes photos with young fans? I've always been under the impression that he's like a full on bellend in the real world after reading some things and watching some videos.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

This re I ds me of when punk walked out.
Punk asked out cause he was a selfish pri I but every fanboy projected their complaints on him.
Oh I d walk out too if a prt timer came in and main scented mania
He was there all year round
He's not happy about Bryan
Boo hoo hoo
Now it's .. Brock isn't happy about putting reigns over legends ( shut the fcuk up ) 
He's not happy about jobbing to reigns..

Stop it now people


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can people stop the off topic nonsense please.


----------



## RatedRMember (Apr 20, 2011)

Has this been posted in here? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B-s5UR5XEAAxi0C.jpg:large


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> It's called being unbiased not being a fanboy. Maybe you should look through these posts on here and then try and tell me that nobody is completely believing the report and jumping to conclusions.


I have been reading the threads and no one said the report is true. You seem to be getting upset that people were discussing the rumor. 

Do you get this upset when people discuss rumors about wrestlers you don't like? 

I imagine you don't so take your notion that you're ''unbiased'' somewhere else.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> I'm actually stunned at that image. Brock takes photos with young fans? I've always been under the impression that he's like a full on bellend in the real world after reading some things and watching some videos.


He'll talk to fans and take pictures if they are respectful and not interrupting him while he's busy.

Most wrestling fans are rude which is why this stigma has been built up over the years about Lesnar being a dick.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> It's called being unbiased not being a fanboy. Maybe you should look through these posts on here and then try and tell me that nobody is completely believing the report and jumping to conclusions.





Marrakesh said:


> I have been reading the threads and no one said the report is true. You seem to be getting upset that people were discussing the rumor.
> 
> Do you get this upset when people discuss rumors about wrestlers you don't like?
> 
> I imagine you don't so take your notion that you're ''unbiased'' somewhere else.


Cut it out you two please.



RatedRMember said:


> Has this been posted in here? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B-s5UR5XEAAxi0C.jpg:large


Yes, and is more than likely bullshit.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

It's Yersel! said:


> I'm actually stunned at that image. Brock takes photos with young fans? I've always been under the impression that he's like a full on bellend in the real world after reading some things and watching some videos.


I met Lesnar once after a house show, he was cool.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Well thats not a picture you'd ever expect to see going by what the internet will tell you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570254932529586176


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> I'm actually stunned at that image. Brock takes photos with young fans? I've always been under the impression that he's like a full on bellend in the real world after reading some things and watching some videos.


Could those be his children?


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

RabbitHole said:


> Could those be his children?


No, the it's the person who posted it on Twitter's kids.

Brock is cool with fans as long as they are polite and respectful. All these rumors about Lesnar being an asshole were from people who didn't like him being pushed at the start of his career and those who are upset now that he's a part timer.

He will turn away fans that are rude or are interrupting him while he's eating with his family or something. He's already said this publicly.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

That posted photo of the possible reason Brock walked out (Reigns failed a drug test, Brock wanting him replaced) is interesting, but what's the 'legitimacy' behind it? Is the writer claiming to work for WWE or something? I haven't read all the thread pages leading to this one so I'm just curious.

If this really came down to a merchandising issue though, then GOD DAMMIT VINCE! DON'T YOU FUCK THIS UP, YOU STUBBORN IRISH BASTARD! That company needs Brock a HELL of a lot more than Brock needs them.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been out for few hours and now everything has changed, is it true that Roman has failed the drug test???? :vince6


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> He'll talk to fans and take pictures if they are respectful and not interrupting him while he's busy.
> 
> Most wrestling fans are rude which is why this stigma has been built up over the years about Lesnar being a dick.


That's actually changed my entire opinion of him, and for the better.



Mr Poifect said:


> I met Lesnar once after a house show, he was cool.


That's class mate, good to know.



RabbitHole said:


> Could those be his children?


Nee actual idea marra, hope not, but I didn't know Brock had bairns?


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> By that you mean they shouldn't have given him the title, streak, wrestlemania main event or really even rehired him in the first place as there was a chance he'd be a total twat and walk out right
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Do you think Lesnar gives a crap about any of this?He was in UFC.He accomplished real shit.

I don't see him as twat, just because he knows his price and it's not ok with Vince and co trying to play him.He has options, it's not like WWE are doing him a fucking favor.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

It's Yersel! said:


> That's actually changed my entire opinion of him, and for the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suddenly went geordie there at the end, I thought I hit the Newcastle button


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Well thats not a picture you'd ever expect to see going by what the internet will tell you
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570254932529586176


Oh, so wrestling news-sites didn't know what they were talking about, after all.

Bork looks very happy, very unlike him lol


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> Imagine if this story came out and it was Bryan or Ambrose instead of Reigns. Nobody would be jumping to these conclusions, excuses would be coming left and right and then people would be challenging the credibility of these dirt sheets, but since it's someone the smarks sheepishly hate it's confirmed by them that he's taking steroids or other drugs.
> 
> I know you guys are blinded by hate for Reigns but dirt sheets aren't credible especially when the news is that "Something's happened and we don't know what, but Brock is upset". Is it too hard for you guys to think rationally? I get the feeling sometimes that you are all just trolls playing dumb and pretending to hate Reigns by coming up with absurd reasons why he's a terrible person just to piss off the Reigns fans.



Seriously just stop. You're completely incapable of being impartial in any topic I've seen you post in. Yes there are Bryan marks that are having a laugh about this but seriously why come here just to cause more trouble. It's not even just Bryan marks that's the thing.

It's a dirtsheet report. Most people here know that it has no credibility until officially confirmed. 

How you can talk about trolls when you come off as one most of the time is beyond me.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHA, I just noticed that 'Little Princess' vanity plate. :lmao


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

snail69 said:


> Seriously just stop. You're completely incapable of being impartial in any topic I've seen you post in. Yes there are Bryan marks that are having a laugh about this but seriously why come here just to cause more trouble. It's not even just Bryan marks that's the thing.
> 
> It's a dirtsheet report. Most people here know that it has no credibility until officially confirmed.
> 
> How you can talk about trolls when you come off as one most of the time is beyond me.


Already received a similar attack, mod came in and said to put an end to this particular discussion. You come in and try to reignite it saying the same shit as the last fellow and you have the gall to accuse me of being a troll and causing trouble?

Want to attack me and not look like an idiot to the rest of the forum, click that star to the bottom left of my posts and leave a neg along with those other people who post foot fetish gifs and ASCII penises as their reason to neg me.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> It will probably all end up being sorted out and Vince will just pay up.
> 
> I hope Brock doesn't half ass the mania match though because I'd like to see if Reigns could go out there and surprise me and put on a match similar to Cena vs Lesnar at Extreme Rules 2012.
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

History repeats itself, like Vince McMahon likes to say: "It's all abouut the money!".


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> Already received a similar attack, mod came in and said to put an end to this particular discussion. You come in and try to reignite it saying the same shit as the last fellow and you have the gall to accuse me of being a troll and causing trouble?
> 
> Want to attack me and not look like an idiot to the rest of the forum, click that star to the bottom left of my posts and leave a neg along with those other people who post foot fetish gifs and ASCII penises as their reason to neg me.



I wasn't trying to attack you bro. You're just constantly generalise everyone as Bryan marks in every post. I replied to this before I read further, my bad.

I'm not looking for an argument but you purposely try to run people up the wrong way on here. It's not cool.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar*



Stone Hot said:


> Some wrestler slapped sables ass backstage


Is that was the case then the headline would be 'Brock Lesnar ate a guy alive backstage'


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm. There are a lot of plausibles flying around. Roman Reigns failing his drug test, plausible - lord knows bending the rules with Vince's "guys" has likely already happened before. Brock being angry at the association... _less _plausible, it doesn't make that much sense, especially because all it would take would be testing Lesnar himself to dispel the suspicion. But it's looking like he definitely did walk out, and that would have been for a reason. That he would then remain in Nashville after RAW has gone makes less sense, unless he happens to have friends to visit there or sth.

Just as likely it's a money issue though, which WWE would be silly not to fix up considering their entire Wrestlemania rests on Lesnar's shoulders at this point. Thank goodness WWE backstage is so interesting, makes up for the shit in the actual product!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> Already received a similar attack, mod came in and said to put an end to this particular discussion. You come in and try to reignite it saying the same shit as the last fellow and you have the gall to accuse me of being a troll and causing trouble?
> 
> Want to attack me and not look like an idiot to the rest of the forum, click that star to the bottom left of my posts and leave a neg along with those other people who post foot fetish gifs and ASCII penises as their reason to neg me.


You weren't attacked. You were told to think before you post. You posted false information regarding the rumor by claiming that all these ''Bryan marks'' who you have generalized all believed it just because they were discussing the possibility that it was true. 

I have no idea who these foot fetish or penis people you are referring to are but i have negged you for that awful post earlier however i have no problem repping you in future if some of the biased garbage you tend to post is cut out. 

Peace.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

snail69 said:


> I wasn't trying to attach you bro. You're just constantly generalise everyone as Bryan marks in every post. I replied to this before I read further, my bad.
> 
> I'm not looking for an argument but you purposely try to run people up the wrong way on here. It's not cool.


I'm a Bryan fan, I don't generalize everyone as a Bryan mark but I'll call out those who are clearly looking for every opportunity to kiss Bryan's ass and disparage Reigns out of pure hate.

I'm just reminding people that these reports aren't credible especially when nothing is being said except that Lesnar is upset. They should already know this and if it was Bryan or Ambrose being accused of failing the welnes spolicy then these same people would change their stance completely.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> I'm a Bryan fan, I don't generalize everyone as a Bryan mark but I'll call out those who are clearly looking for every opportunity to kiss Bryan's ass and disparage Reigns out of pure hate.
> 
> I'm just reminding people that these reports aren't credible especially when nothing is being said except that Lesnar is upset. They should already know this and if it was Bryan or Ambrose being accused of failing the welnes spolicy then these same people would change their stance completely.


You call yourself a "Bryan Fan" but you are probably worse guy on here for knocking him and his fans.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> Suddenly went mackem there at the end, I thought I hit the Sunderland button


Please, don't mistake me for a mag, mate. There's hardly any worse mistake to make. Even worse than confusing me for someone who likes The Usos, or Sheamus.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

looper007 said:


> You call yourself a "Bryan Fan" but you are probably worse guy on here for knocking him and his fans.


I don't knock them for liking Bryan, I knock them for obsessing over people who say the slightest thing negative about him or like Reigns. Not all Bryan fans are like this but there are a lot who just like to attack people and disiss people while hanging out on their CP all day negging them while posting weird crap as their reason.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> I'm a Bryan fan, I don't generalize everyone as a Bryan mark but I'll call out those who are clearly looking for every opportunity to kiss Bryan's ass and disparage Reigns out of pure hate.
> 
> I'm just reminding people that these reports aren't credible especially when nothing is being said except that Lesnar is upset. They should already know this and if it was Bryan or Ambrose being accused of failing the welnes spolicy then these same people would change their stance completely.


No, my position would be exactly the same. I dont see the point of discussing rank speculation until that story is confirmed. It wouldn't be fair to any wrestler, not just Reigns. I prefer to believe that most people here rational and wont just knee jerk bury Reigns for what is most likely an apocryphal story. Sure, some will; I'd also wager some are just either kidding or trying to get a rise out of another.Oh yeah, I am a huge Bryan devotee, and I see no reason why I should hate reigns. I dont like the product he is selling, but dislike is a more apropos word. Not everyone thinks Reigns should be destroyed, they just think he has been handed far too much, far too soon.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ill say this one last time. Keep the personal off topic stuff out please. If you can't, just don't post and move on.

Don't derail the thread for the sake of some silly 'war' with each other. Trust me, im trying to save alot of hassle for people here.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> I don't knock them for liking Bryan, I knock them for obsessing over people who say the slightest thing negative about him or like Reigns. Not all Bryan fans are like this but there are a lot who just like to attack people and disiss people while hanging out on their CP all day negging them while posting weird crap as their reason.


You obsess over Reigns, what makes you better then the ones who obsess over Bryan. If you don't like avoid Bryan themed threads and stop bringing him up in this thread.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock is a mercenary, which I respect since he's honest about it, but he is also a professional. He's not going to no sell a match with Reigns, especially if there's more money to be made at WM 32 with Vince. He may be leaving for UFC, but I don't think he's going through the motions. When Brock shows up, he shows up. 

Since he's smiling in that picture, it looks like the issue may have been resolved or wasn't as bad as initially thought. 

That is a nice picture of him and those kids.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I think its safe to say Reigns didn't fail a thing as no other place has the supposed "story" he failed. And for the love of Orton can WF please ban things like blog sites and reddit as news sources please?


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

looper007 said:


> You obsess over Reigns, what makes you better then the ones who obsess over Bryan. If you don't like avoid Bryan themed threads and stop bringing him up in this thread.


I've criticized Reigns in the past and called out delusional fans saying he never got booed at the Rumble.

Why are you telling me to stop bringing him up in this thread? As soon as the wellness policy rumors emerged he's been the central focus, I'm only partaking in the discussion at hand.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My guess is that the plans got changed to not have Lesnar appear and Vince then wasn't going to pay him for flying to Nashville and Brock got pissed and left. Nothing that can't be fixed if it is the case. But it is also not just something that should be brushed off as insignificant, no matter what the reason was Brock left mad.

If Brock heads into WM unmotivated the WM ME with Reigns could be a COMPLETE DISASTER. There is WAY more to putting Reigns over and making him look like a star than just pinning Lesnar. The WWE is already fighting an uphill battle with the crowd's reaction to Reigns at WM and the night after, and having a terrible ME match at WM b/c of an unmotivated Brock is going to give fire to the Reigns detractors and could turn a lot of the people on the fence against Reigns going forward from WM.

I really do not believe the failed drug test rumor at all, b/c IF Reigns had failed a test there is no way Vince McMahon would be dumb enough to still be fully behind him and rocket him to the top. I mean I have had some not so great things to say about Vince the past few years, but I will not believe his would be this stupid.

Sidenote: I love it when @Brock has to get involved in threads b/c I got to see that sweet Vader gif :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Looper and reign man please stop. You both sound like broken records at this point


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

Empress said:


> Brock is a mercenary, which I respect since he's honest about it, but he is also a professional. He's not going to no sell a match with Reigns, especially if there's more money to be made at WM 32 with Vince. He may be leaving for UFC, but I don't think he's going through the motions. When Brock shows up, he shows up.
> 
> Since he's smiling in that picture, it looks like the issue may have been resolved or wasn't as bad as initially thought.
> 
> That is a nice picture of him and those kids.


Clearly you missed Lesnar/Goldberg at WM20 if you think he never just goes through the motions.

That picture doesn't prove anything. He's not going to sulk in his personal time about a professional problem. That he is smiling means nothing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> *My guess is that the plans got changed to not have Lesnar appear and Vince then wasn;t going to pay him for flying to Nashville and Brock got pissed and left. * Nothing that can't be fixed if it is the case. But it is also not just something that should be brushed off as insignificant, no matter what the reason was Brock left mad.
> 
> If Brock heads into WM unmotivated the WM ME with Reigns could be a COMPLETE DISASTER. There is WAY more to putting Reigns over and making him look like a star than just pinning Reigns. The WWE is already fighting an uphill battle with the crowd's reaction to Reigns at WM and the night after, and having a terrible ME match at WM b/c of an unmotivated Brock is going to give fire to the Reigns detractors and could turn a lot of the people on the fence against Reigns going forward from WM.
> 
> ...


It seems silly not to use Brock and I'd be frustrated too if someone wasted my time. 

Anyway, I want Brock to appear on every RAW until WM 31. Heyman is great at what he does but Lesnar and Reigns will be the ones in the ring together. They've got to get their chemistry together and start building a story. 

Lesnar should've come out on RAW and said to Reigns re: Bryan/Reigns at Fast Lane, "That's all you've got?" or "I'm not impressed."




MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> Clearly you missed Lesnar/Goldberg at WM20 if you think he never just goes through the motions.
> 
> That picture doesn't prove anything. He's not going to sulk in his personal time about a professional problem. That he is smiling means nothing.


I saw Lesnar/Goldberg. But that was years ago. He's been a professional in the ring during his current run in the WWE. When they book him right, he shows up.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0225/589804/brock-lesnar-roman-reigns-rumor-killer/



> As noted earlier, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was at last Monday's WWE RAW in Nashville, TN, but was not used. Lesnar apparently left before the show was over and was said to have been upset.
> 
> This led to some wild rumors being spread online. One particular rumor that was posted on Reddit, which I won't post here, has been getting a lot of attention. I reached out to WWE representatives who denied the rumor, calling it absolutely false


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/91...roman-reigns-story-making-the-rounds.html?p=1



> *KILLING A RIDICULOUS ROMAN REIGNS STORY MAKING THE ROUNDS*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2015-02-25 12:47:27
> 
> ...





> davemeltzerWON: Quickly, nothing to the Reigns rumor.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Anyone hear this crazy report that Lesnar left because Reigns failed a drug test?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

There we go then. Rumor killed. On to the next one ... :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I never bought the failed drug test but come on mike

Some office flunky is hardly going to say yep its true over the phone lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> My guess is that the plans got changed to not have Lesnar appear and Vince then wasn't going to pay him for flying to Nashville and Brock got pissed and left. Nothing that can't be fixed if it is the case. But it is also not just something that should be brushed off as insignificant, no matter what the reason was Brock left mad.
> 
> If Brock heads into WM unmotivated the WM ME with Reigns could be a COMPLETE DISASTER. There is WAY more to putting Reigns over and making him look like a star than just pinning Reigns. The WWE is already fighting an uphill battle with the crowd's reaction to Reigns at WM and the night after, and having a terrible ME match at WM b/c of an unmotivated Brock is going to give fire to the Reigns detractors and could turn a lot of the people on the fence against Reigns going forward from WM.
> 
> ...


I'd love it if they went the Hogan/Kidman route.
Lesnar beats the living crap out of Reigns for 19 of the 20 minutes, then Vince shows up, knuckles Lesnar down with a chair, and Reigns gets the pin.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Hmm. There are a lot of plausibles flying around. Roman Reigns failing his drug test, plausible - lord knows bending the rules with Vince's "guys" has likely already happened before. Brock being angry at the association... _less _plausible, it doesn't make that much sense, especially because all it would take would be testing Lesnar himself to dispel the suspicion. But it's looking like he definitely did walk out, and that would have been for a reason. That he would then remain in Nashville after RAW has gone makes less sense, unless he happens to have friends to visit there or sth.
> 
> Just as likely* it's a money issue* though, which WWE would be silly not to fix up considering their entire Wrestlemania rests on Lesnar's shoulders at this point. Thank goodness WWE backstage is so interesting, makes up for the shit in the actual product!


I'm sure this is the issue, clearly Brock has been advised by professionals before doing this, he has the company by the balls now there's no time to rebook the main event, he waited until now because he can ask for more money and they will have to pay him more otehrwise they're screw.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lesnar only just found out he's going to loose to Reigns and he is pissed.

Watch Lesnar no show Mania :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Reigns is just high on succotash.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bet Lesnar shows up in the ufc now and dumps the unified title in the trash.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Bet Lesnar shows up in the ufc now and dumps the unified title in the trash.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The title of a fake sport that represents a trash company is beneath the UFC. Would be a waste of time for them to even acknowledge it.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Could it be that Lesnar is mad that Reigns works stiff? Reigns was sure stiff against Bryan, maybe Lesnar is pissed that the guy is going to be stiff against him. Lets hope this mean Lesnar stiffs back lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Bet Lesnar shows up in the ufc now and dumps the unified title in the trash.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol you actually think Brock carries that thing around with him? Lol no


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Robbyfude said:


> Could it be that Lesnar is mad that Reigns works stiff? Reigns was sure stiff against Bryan, maybe Lesnar is pissed that the guy is going to be stiff against him. Lets hope this mean Lesnar stiffs back lol.


Roman was put with Bryan because they knew Bryan would put on a great psychical match with him.

Have you seen Bryan back in his indie days? This dude can stiff with the best of them. He and Roman went out there and stiffed each other, because they knew the other could handle it(When Bryan kicked Roman in the balls at Fast Lane lmao).

Honestly, they both seem to love the stiffer style of wrestling :lol Shield used to stiff people in the beginning and thought it was fun.

I think they had fun out there.

And Brock? I don't see him minding a stiffer style out all. He did UFC shit and is just a beast overall. I don't see him being wary of Roman being rough with him :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Would be great if the wellness test thing was true even though it's highly unlikely. Gotta love how Brock has turned things around on the company. Ten years ago, he was desperate for work and they didn't return his calls. Today, they have their WM main event resting on his shoulders and he can make any demands and they have no choice but to comply. Normally I wouldn't be so supportive of his side, but since Reigns is in line to get the rub and Vince is a clueless fossil who needs to hang it up, I want him to fuck over the company as hard as possible. GO BROCK, you're the man!



Robbyfude said:


> Could it be that Lesnar is mad that Reigns works stiff? Reigns was sure stiff against Bryan, maybe Lesnar is pissed that the guy is going to be stiff against him. Lets hope this mean Lesnar stiffs back lol.


Are you serious? Brock himself is one of the most physical workers ever. I'm sure he's _really_ concerned about Reigns being "stiff" when he's wrestled guys like Chris Benoit and Bob Holly in the past.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Not that I believe it, but why the fuck would folk at WWE admit to Mike Johnson if it were true? Of course they'd deny it.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Robbyfude said:


> Could it be that Lesnar is mad that Reigns works stiff? Reigns was sure stiff against Bryan, maybe Lesnar is pissed that the guy is going to be stiff against him. Lets hope this mean Lesnar stiffs back lol.


Not a chance in hell. Brock would probably salivate at the chance of a stiff match, dude loves to hurt people.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Just throwing out a guess. If Brock was leaving I highly doubt he'd have a problem with anything. He's out the door why does he give a d*** what goes on? My guess is he wants to stay so news of taking Heyman away from him and pairing with him Reigns sent him over the edge.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

Dave has said on twitter there's nothing to the reigns story so the issue is between vince and brock


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570655094305267712
The fact this actually needed to be clarified...


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



brandiexoxo said:


> There is talk that it is because of a merchandise revenue pay cut. Unconfirmed but that's supposedly why he was upset and left.
> 
> Brock ended up going to a bar in Nashville Monday night instead lol


Told you guys it was about money and merchandising. Brick is a money man and this was simply about money. Nothing more.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

Robbyfude said:


> Could it be that Lesnar is mad that Reigns works stiff? Reigns was sure stiff against Bryan, maybe Lesnar is pissed that the guy is going to be stiff against him. Lets hope this mean Lesnar stiffs back lol.


Lol, good luck to anyone trying to work stiff with Brock Lesnar. Especially Roman Reigns, he's going to be the one that comes off worse.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure (Feb 24, 2015)

GillbergReturns said:


> Just throwing out a guess. If Brock was leaving I highly doubt he'd have a problem with anything. He's out the door why does he give a d*** what goes on? My guess is he wants to stay so news of taking Heyman away from him and pairing with him Reigns sent him over the edge.


He'd have a HUGE problem if it was something related to money (which is probably the case.)


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe re-signed earlier and was told he was dropping it at Mania.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Do Americans use the term "resign" to mean "leave a position/job"? Because I'm reading lots of people say "I hope Brock resigns" and I imagine they're saying "re-signs" but, y'know, they might actually be saying "I hope he leaves".


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

WWE is ran like WCW 2000 at this point it is really kinda sad. 

Do not be shocked if Lesnar goes rogue beats LEsnar and cuts a shoot then tells WWE to suck a dick.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ViolentRiC said:


> Do Americans use the term "resign" to mean "leave a position/job"? Because I'm reading lots of people say "I hope Brock resigns" and I imagine they're saying "re-signs" but, y'know, they might actually be saying "I hope he leaves".


They mean re-signs, but yes Americans use "resign" to mean leaving a job.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Was going to add the tweet to the OP, but seems another related thread got merged into this one. 

Knew it had nothing to do with Reigns.

EDIT: Al relevant information added to the OP.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



brandiexoxo said:


> There is talk that it is because of a merchandise revenue pay cut. Unconfirmed but that's supposedly why he was upset and left.
> 
> Brock ended up going to a bar in Nashville Monday night instead lol


Brock is so BOSS, he redefines the word. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Robbyfude said:


> Could it be that Lesnar is mad that Reigns works stiff? Reigns was sure stiff against Bryan, maybe Lesnar is pissed that the guy is going to be stiff against him. Lets hope this mean Lesnar stiffs back lol.


:ti

Lesnar shits guys like Reigns every day i very much doubt Reigns being "stiff" would upset him to the point he'd walk out. Brock is a business man i can't see that being a problem, who knows maybe Lesnar WANTS to have a brutal as possible match with Reigns ya know...Lesnar seems to love getting all rough and tumble


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

LPPrince said:


> Suddenly went geordie there at the end, I thought I hit the Newcastle button


or West Cumbrian :draper2


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570655094305267712
> The fact this actually needed to be clarified...


Funny how haters complain about threads turning into Reigns discussions but when some "news" about Brock Lesnar walking out of Raw emerges, they turn it into a whole "Reigns is on steroids" discussion. SMH


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman was put with Bryan because they knew Bryan would put on a great psychical match with him.
> 
> Have you seen Bryan back in his indie days? This dude can stiff with the best of them. He and Roman went out there and stiffed each other, because they knew the other could handle it(When Bryan kicked Roman in the balls at Fast Lane lmao).
> 
> ...


They put Bryan with Reigns because he's about the only one able to drag Reigns to something resembling a 3* match.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> They put Bryan with Reigns because he's about the only one able to drag Reigns to something resembling a 3* match.


This post was very informative. Thank you for your contributions.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dis someone actually ask if Brock would be upset about Reigns working stiff? :lmao Brock would do some serious damage to Reigns if that was the case, not walk out

My sources are telling me Heath Slater stole Brock's bag thinking it was El Torito's and burned it, Brock found his burnt bag but WWE officials wouldn't tell him who it was and Heath wouldn't admit it, this caused him to flip.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

People saying Reigns works stiff don't know what stiff means.

This is stiff.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Pfft the refs always work stiff during divas matches...

Har!!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

WWE doing things out of spite? How surprising.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

downnice said:


> WWE is ran like WCW 2000 at this point it is really kinda sad.
> 
> Do not be shocked *if Lesnar goes rogue beats LEsnar* and cuts a shoot then tells WWE to suck a dick.



If there's one dream match I want to see that will never happen.....it's Lesnar vs. Lesnar. :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Not that I believe it, but why the fuck would folk at WWE admit to Mike Johnson if it were true? Of course they'd deny it.












Why would they admit something like that so openly? Answer : They won't.




That said, however, I think it's a load of crap.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

What's the Reigns Rumour?


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :ti
> 
> Lesnar shits guys like Reigns every day i very much doubt Reigns being "stiff" would upset him to the point he'd walk out. Brock is a business man i can't see that being a problem, who knows maybe Lesnar WANTS to have a brutal as possible match with Reigns ya know...Lesnar seems to love getting all rough and tumble


 The wierdest part about the idea... Lesnar is surely the stiffest guy on the roster himself? Remember when he legit busted Cena open with headshots?

So yeah, agreeing with Flawless that I don't think this would be the case at all.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

All of this is music to Dana White's ears.

Lesnar vs. Mir III coming July 4th weekend!!!!


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



WWE_Ultrastar said:


> Can't blame Brock for not wanting to stand there whilst Heyman relentlessly sucks Roman's dick.
> 
> Clearly Heyman was put up to it by Vince, but seriously, saying he'd hands down beat all the wrestling greats of the past was just going too far.
> 
> ...


Oh this is only the beginning. Just wait until they start actually bringing out the legends to suck his dick on RAW next, like they do all the time with Cena. I'm sure the Rock will be there to do it at least once and probably HBK, Foley, Flair, Hogan, etc... And in the end, it won't help at all because people will still be booing Reigns.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> If there's one dream match I want to see that will never happen.....it's Lesnar vs. Lesnar. :lol


Pretty sure Lesnar beats Lesnar in his private time.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



brandiexoxo said:


> There is talk that it is because of a merchandise revenue pay cut. Unconfirmed but that's supposedly why he was upset and left.
> 
> Brock ended up going to a bar in Nashville Monday night instead lol


Weird. He claimed he stopped drinking so much because of the diverticulitis.

He's got Vince by the balls, anyway. Vince must love him something fierce, to keep giving him stuff, knowing he doesn't give a fuck. :lol It's such a change of pace from people who literally have to beg Vince for shit.

Bryan should take notes.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage Talk on Brock Lesnar - Updated*



LilOlMe said:


> Weird. He claimed he stopped drinking so much because of the diverticulitis.
> 
> He's got Vince by the balls, anyway. Vince must love him something fierce, to keep giving him stuff, knowing he doesn't give a fuck. :lol It's such a change of pace from people who literally have to beg Vince for shit.
> 
> Bryan should take notes.


You can drink alcohol on the rare occasion and be totally fine. Thats my strategy. I haven't had a beer in forever(though beer is fantastic and I technically have one in my room at the moment, an Ommegang Brewery Blonde Ale), I have a bottle of honey bourbon on my nightstand I'm slowly going through, and I put a bottle of Chianti red down to get cold for whenever the hell I decide to wine up.

Without context I'd sound like an alcoholic, but its the complete opposite. So seeing Lesnar drinking a beer doesn't make me think he does it all the time even though I don't know what his alcohol drinking habits are.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Brock Lesnar's special status and 'political' power doesn't change the fact that he stood up to WWE unlike the rest of the locker room which can do so just as soon (if not easily) as he did.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Brock Lesnar only drinks tears. He keeps a mark or two on tap and tells them Cena just buried Dolph Ziggler to make them cry.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> If there's one dream match I want to see that will never happen.....it's Lesnar vs. Lesnar. :lol



lol he'd German Suplex himself by hugging himself and throwing himself backwards.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> lol he'd German Suplex himself by hugging himself and throwing himself backwards.


Lesnar vs Lesnar, following in Al Snow's footsteps


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Pretty sure Lesnar beats Lesnar in his private time.


With Sable there???? :lmao


I think Sable would be most upset, don't you think? :lol


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

LOL.. I wonder if Lesnar, or someone in his camp was listening to MLW Radio's Sunday Feb 22nd podcast and decided to start doing some checking at RAW. 

In it, they detail how WWE would job CM Punk on the merchandising at the arenas back in 2011 by only sending a very small amount of his stuff while overstocking Cena's merch and putting out lots of Cena designs. Of course, CM Punk's merch would sell out quick because there was so little of it, Cena would sell a lot more merch, and at the end of the month they could point to how Cena was outselling CM Punk for merch with the casuals at the arenas.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> With Sable there???? :lmao
> 
> 
> I think Sable would be most upset, don't you think? :lol


Hell no. Even married you should still have time and reason to wank or whatever term you want to use for the lady version. If Sable gets upset, she should keep in mind that Lesnar's relationship with his right hand is not only longer than his relationship with her, but its everlasting.

Don't take your hands for granted folks. Take them out on a romantic date every now and again. They'll treat you right.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> lol he'd German Suplex himself by hugging himself and throwing himself backwards.


Your sig(Edge's goofy reaction) makes this comment even MORE funny. :lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

tailhook said:


> LOL.. I wonder if Lesnar, or someone in his camp was listening to MLW Radio's Sunday Feb 22nd podcast and decided to start doing some checking at RAW.
> 
> In it, they detail how WWE would job CM Punk on the merchandising at the arenas back in 2011 by only sending a very small amount of his stuff while overstocking Cena's merch and putting out lots of Cena designs. Of course, CM Punk's merch would sell out quick because there was so little of it, Cena would sell a lot more merch, and at the end of the month they could point to how Cena was outselling CM Punk for merch with the casuals at the arenas.


Yeah, thats some dirty ass politicking.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

tailhook said:


> LOL.. I wonder if Lesnar, or someone in his camp was listening to MLW Radio's Sunday Feb 22nd podcast and decided to start doing some checking at RAW.
> 
> In it, they detail how WWE would job CM Punk on the merchandising at the arenas back in 2011 by only sending a very small amount of his stuff while overstocking Cena's merch and putting out lots of Cena designs. Of course, CM Punk's merch would sell out quick because there was so little of it, Cena would sell a lot more merch, and at the end of the month they could point to how Cena was outselling CM Punk for merch with the casuals at the arenas.


And they could put him in midcard Title feuds and blame him for the poor buyrates. :vince3 

All so they could do Cena vs Rock without any of the shine coming off John boy if he were to be usurped as the top draw in the company.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Hell no. Even married you should still have time and reason to wank or whatever term you want to use for the lady version. If Sable gets upset, she should keep in mind that Lesnar's relationship with his right hand is not only longer than his relationship with her, but its everlasting.
> 
> Don't take your hands for granted folks. Take them out on a romantic date every now and again. They'll treat you right.


This post is amazing.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



exile123 said:


> Oh this is only the beginning. Just wait until they start actually bringing out the legends to suck his dick on RAW next, like they do all the time with Cena. I'm sure the Rock will be there to do it at least once and probably HBK, Foley, Flair, Hogan, etc... And in the end, it won't help at all because people will still be booing Reigns.


I guess they're trying to turn Reigns into another "polarizing" superstar: the people stupid enough to believe the hype verus the people smart enough to see through it!

The whole "polarizing" thing worked incredibly well for Cena, it actually helped him get reactions (any reaction is a good reaction) and got the whole audience (haters and lovers) emotionally invested in his programmes. That's why he was such a huge financial success and it seems as if they're deliberately trying to take Roman down the same path.

Still pisses me off, but WWE are gonna do what makes them money!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



WWE_Ultrastar said:


> I guess they're trying to turn Reigns into another "polarizing" superstar: the people stupid enough to believe the hype verus the people smart enough to see through it!
> 
> The whole "polarizing" thing worked incredibly well for Cena, it actually helped him get reactions (any reaction is a good reaction) and got the whole audience (haters and lovers) emotionally invested in his programmes. That's why he was such a huge financial success and it seems as if they're deliberately trying to take Roman down the same path.
> 
> Still pisses me off, but WWE are gonna do what makes them money!


The Fastlane crowd had the right idea.

The best thing the Mania crowd can do is be SILENT throughout the entire main event and not make a single sound after the match is over either.

You guys want to kill Reigns? Apathy is the answer. He'll be dead in the water. Game Over. Mission accomplished. See you in TNA asshole.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

A decade of Cena should have taught people this.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

"LET'S GO ROMAN!" :clap

"ROMAN ROIDS!" :clap

the way this thread turned today has provided endless entertainment. :chlol


Excellent troll job by whoever posted on redditt. very creative. 

Still no word on why Brock actually stormed off?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

tailhook said:


> LOL.. I wonder if Lesnar, or someone in his camp was listening to MLW Radio's Sunday Feb 22nd podcast and decided to start doing some checking at RAW.
> 
> In it, they detail how WWE would job CM Punk on the merchandising at the arenas back in 2011 by only sending a very small amount of his stuff while overstocking Cena's merch and putting out lots of Cena designs. Of course, CM Punk's merch would sell out quick because there was so little of it, Cena would sell a lot more merch, and at the end of the month they could point to how Cena was outselling CM Punk for merch with the casuals at the arenas.


Man, this company is pathetic. That's why I love that guys like Brock and Punk exist.



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Brock Lesnar's special status and 'political' power doesn't change the fact that he stood up to WWE unlike the rest of the locker room which can do so just as soon (if not easily) as he did.


Yeah, I'm sure Zack Ryder, Bo Dallas, Xavier Woods, and countless others have that same luxury.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

I did say that this would amount to nothing and was attacked. Just like I was attacked because I said that Roman's reaction at the Rumble was a one off thing and that a portion of the audience would turn against Bryan.

These people never learn, apparently common sense isn't so common after all. I'm not pretending to be a genius here, I just abide the rules of logic.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

#Mark said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Zack Ryder, Bo Dallas, Xavier Woods, and countless others have that same luxury.


Having principles is not a luxury.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



Arkham258 said:


> The Fastlane crowd had the right idea.
> 
> The best thing the Mania crowd can do is be SILENT throughout the entire main event and not make a single sound after the match is over either.
> 
> You guys want to kill Reigns? Apathy is the answer. He'll be dead in the water. Game Over. Mission accomplished. See you in TNA asshole.


Well, I think the predictability of the outcome will dampen the interest of the crowd.

Also, I hope there's at least one match on the undercard that absolutely steals the show and exhausts the crowd before we even get to the main event. If there isn't, then we're in for a shite wrestlemania because I doubt that Reigns Lesnar will steal the show!

Sadly however, even if the crowd is dead, WWE seem set on shoving him down our throats anyway, and they'll do everything they need to in order to get him over, and sadly they will eventually get enough people to accept him!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well the one thing with Lesnar, if Vince says "Well what you gonna do Brock, go work somewhere else he he he".

As Brock can easily say "Well Vince, yes I am".

Vince "Erm scratch what i said".


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



WWE_Ultrastar said:


> *Well, I think the predictability of the outcome will dampen the interest of the crowd.
> *
> Also, I hope there's at least one match on the undercard that absolutely steals the show and exhausts the crowd before we even get to the main event. If there isn't, then we're in for a shite wrestlemania because I doubt that Reigns Lesnar will steal the show!
> 
> Sadly however, even if the crowd is dead, WWE seem set on shoving him down our throats anyway, and they'll do everything they need to in order to get him over, and sadly they will eventually get enough people to accept him!


To the bolded part. This could really be a problem. HHH mentioned in the Austin podcast that this was the reality era and so they had to book around that but they seem to have completely ignored it on this occasion. 

The match would need to be good and it would need to start off in a way that will get the fans attention immediately. 

If i were booking it I'd probably be looking to have Reigns get busted open right at the beginning of the match much like Cena at Extreme Rules 2012 when he faced Lesnat and from then on you'd have to make it an all out physical war between them. 

I believe there is ways WWE can save the match but i don't know if they will try anything like this or just go with what is standard practice for them which won't go down well.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



Marrakesh said:


> To the bolded part. This could really be a problem. HHH mentioned in the Austin podcast that this was the reality era and so they had to book around that but they seem to have completely ignored it on this occasion.
> 
> The match would need to be good and it would need to start off in a way that will get the fans attention immediately.
> 
> ...


I don't know why anyone thinks Roman vs Lesnar will be booked as a technical match? I'm sure there will be wrestling moves, but I think it's going to be an all out brawl and physical warfare. They're just out there to destroy each other.

I won't even be surprised if it's no DQ. Roman for sure gonna be bloody. Both he and Lesnar like to work stiff and although Roman is a "big guy", he has no problem bumping. Roman flings himself whenever he has to. Whether it's over a table, out the ring, into the steel steps etc. Roman threw himself head first into those steps at Fast Lane lol

I think if they book the story about two men trying to kill each other, Roman trying to beat respect into Lesnar and Lesnar wanting to take out the cocky rookie, it would be fine. 

WWE knows what type of wrestlers they have on hand. They're not going to book them in a Bret Hart match :lol


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



Marrakesh said:


> To the bolded part. This could really be a problem. HHH mentioned in the Austin podcast that this was the reality era and so they had to book around that but they seem to have completely ignored it on this occasion.
> 
> The match would need to be good and it would need to start off in a way that will get the fans attention immediately.
> 
> ...


Even if Lesnar were to sign a contract extension, Roman is the new star of the show. He's getting put over and taking the strap. Anyone who doesn't think that's going happen is frankly deluded. (And there will be people who are deluded, just like the ones who honestly thought Daniel Bryan had any chance of winning at Fastlane).

Personally, I doubt I'm going to enjoy the match. I don't buy into the powerhouse, badass hype for Roman Reigns. But I very much do buy into Brock Lesnar being a legit superhuman fighting machine! So it's going to annoy me having to watch Lesnar sell Roman's mediocre offence for much, much more than it's worth.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't know why anyone thinks Roman vs Lesnar will be booked as a technical match? I'm sure there will be wrestling moves, but I think it's going to be an all out brawl and physical warfare. They're just out there to destroy each other.
> 
> I won't even be surprised if it's no DQ. Roman for sure gonna be bloody. Both he and Lesnar like to work stiff and although Roman is a "big guy", he has no problem bumping. Roman flings himself whenever he has to. Whether it's over a table, out the ring, into the steel steps etc. Roman threw himself head first into those steps at Fast Lane lol
> 
> ...


I know. I just hope they don't try and make it too much like a standard wrestling match. In my opinion Reigns shouldn't even win with the spear (Unless it's a cool spot like on to steel steps or something) 

I think I'd really enjoy it if the legit beat the shit out of each other out there :lol on a level with the first Cena match or to even go further than that to really drive the point home that Reigns is showing us more than just his usual flashy move set. 

I think they have to as well. Both men must know they need to do it for the crowd to care and I'm sure everyone in the back does too so my only concern is that Vince tries to water down what they might want to do and it ends up being a really forgettable match with awful fan reaction. 

I mean i don't see Reigns as being the next big babyface anyway as he just doesn't connect in that role or have the personality for it but he definitely will be a main event heel and big time player if they get him right.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



WWE_Ultrastar said:


> Even if Lesnar were to sign a contract extension, Roman is the new star of the show. He's getting put over and taking the strap. Anyone who doesn't think that's going happen is frankly deluded. (And there will be people who are deluded, just like the ones who honestly thought Daniel Bryan had any chance of winning at Fastlane).
> 
> Personally, I doubt I'm going to enjoy the match. I don't buy into the powerhouse, badass hype for Roman Reigns. But I very much do buy into Brock Lesnar being a legit superhuman fighting machine! So it's going to annoy me having to watch Lesnar sell Roman's mediocre offence for much, much more than it's worth.


I'd rather it was someone else in the spot too but Reigns is the chosen one :shrug Just going to hope i can at least be entertained in the match itself.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Brock Lesnar's special status and 'political' power doesn't change the fact that he stood up to WWE unlike the rest of the locker room which can do so just as soon (if not easily) as he did.


Brock Lesnar has options, they don't.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



Marrakesh said:


> > I know. I just hope they don't try and make it too much like a standard wrestling match. In my opinion Reigns shouldn't even win with the spear (Unless it's a cool spot like on to steel steps or something)
> 
> 
> Heyman and Brock would raise hell if he's taken out by one spear. And honestly? I think Heyman will play a part in Brock's loss. I firmly believe Heyman is turning on Brock for Roman. The way Heyman interacts with Roman is like someone scouting their next client :lol
> ...


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Well thats not a picture you'd ever expect to see going by what the internet will tell you
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570254932529586176


What a great picture! Brock is a Boss and Legend!!


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

GillbergReturns said:


> Brock Lesnar has options, they don't.


Yes they do. Unless WWE is literally holding them hostage. They may have much to lose, but people can contradict their self-interest at any time.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

But we all know who will walk out with the Championship anyway..

:rollins


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> With the final PPV before WrestleMania in the books, there are a number of WWE stories, including more than one related to the main event on pro wrestling’s biggest show of the year.
> 
> Brock Lesnar was scheduled for the 2/23 television show in Nashville. Lesnar was there and was scheduled to be on the show. He was advertised all along in local marketing. Why WWE fails to advertise Lesnar on the TV show before his occasional appearances is a crazy question. But they don’t. Instead, they seem to feel it’s more effective to break the news just before show time. So on Twitter, and the web site, as well as in an ad that played on the USA Network, all in the last 20 minutes or so before the start of the show, they started pushing Lesnar would be on the show.
> 
> ...


via Dave Metzler ( new Wrestling Observer NewsLetter)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*

That's a hell of a contract perk

Private jet provided to work and back


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

JY57 said:


> via Dave Metzler ( new Wrestling Observer NewsLetter)


This part caught my attention :




> The situation, which was not settled at press time, could be settled quickly and perhaps even easily but right now the two sides are at a key impasse *related to the new deal* and neither side wants to be the one to back down.



This means that Brock is really wanting to re-sign with the WWE but there are a few "i's" to dot and "t's" to cross as of now. 

I think this deal gets done eventually. This looks to be posturing by both men with Planet-Earth-sized Egos.

EDIT : yes, I know it's Meltzer but at least this type of "news" is a bit more plausible than the "Roman Reigns on PEDs" report was. :lol


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Meltzer's account is probably bang on.

If Brock expressed any interest in resigning with WWE, Vince should take that as he doesn't think Brock is interested in returning to the UFC. In that case Vince would smartly offer him less than what he is currently earning or at least ask for more dates. With MMA off the table, there's not a whole of places where Brock can earn a lucrative living and Vince knows that. Is it a dick move? Of course. But that's the business world.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Treated like a god, private jet to and from work, all he has to do is stand there 15 times a year wrestling 3 times, huge money and he can do whatever he wants. 

Cant see why he'd give that up for UFC unless he feels he failed first time round and wants to prove his critics wrong but he gives off the impression he doesn't care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like Vince offered him less money for the new contract.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vince probably did offer less money but I do remember reading an article that said Brock wasn't worth the money on his current contract, that he costs too much and hasn't made the company back what they thought he would. It makes sense to offer him less money in the new deal then.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Scholes18 said:


> Meltzer's account is probably bang on.
> 
> If Brock expressed any interest in resigning with WWE, Vince should take that as he doesn't think Brock is interested in returning to the UFC. In that case Vince would smartly offer him less than what he is currently earning or at least ask for more dates. With MMA off the table, *there's not a whole of places where Brock can earn a lucrative living* and Vince knows that. Is it a dick move? Of course. But that's the business world.


The thing is, though, that Brock doesn't NEED to "earn a lucrative living". The man has probably enough money stashed away to make sure his own children never have to work a day in their lives. :shrug




Ryan193 said:


> Treated like a god, private jet to and from work, all he has to do is stand there 15 times a year wrestling 3 times, huge money and he can do whatever he wants.
> 
> *Cant see why he'd give that up for UFC unless he feels he failed first time round *and wants to prove his critics wrong but he gives off the impression he doesn't care what anyone else thinks.


Failed in the UFC???

He became the UFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION and Defended it TWICE SUCCESSFULLY! 

He reached the top of the mountain. What else does he have to prove?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

That is an odd speculation about wanting to be in UFC and wrestle in WWE while being under contract for both at the same time. I don't see how or why WWE nor UFC would ever allow such a contract.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Pure speculation, but I would imagine there is a ton of posturing as someone recently said. 

Paul Heyman has said that what connects he and Brock as best friends irl is their devotion to being a father. Obviously I don't know Brock or his family one bit personally, but I would imagine it is an easier sell to your three young kids that dad is going to make appearances once in a while and wrestle on programming his children can watch as oppossed to "Dad is going away to a fight camp where he will physically go all out for two months and then go all out and fight repeating the cycle 2-3 times a year with relative uncertainty to how things turn out at least in relation to wrestling, considering Brock could end up a bloody mess. While reportedly Brock is at his healthiest since his mid 20s and the guy looks in ridiculous (positively) shape, his body may still react wrongly to a mma kick to the midsection. Keep in mind too the perks Lesnar has, the money he gets and the ease at which the guy can collect this money as opossed to the mma grind, and Vince has alot in his corner. Keep in mind too that while Vince doesn't know this I would bet, I as an occassional mma viewer know that the mma game is ever evolving and at his age with this evolution, even with the elite wrestling skill, one has to wonder if the fight game has passed Brock by even with his generational athleticism. 

That said, Lesnar is a generational athlete who I would never bet against in a athletic conquest of mma, and he can probably draw more money out of mma than the E, plus Brock has to know that outside of Cena, everyone on the weekly roster from a visibility standpoint I would say even HHH is mere child's play to Brock Lesnar's visibility and name value. Remember, the roster is quite talented with alot of potential, but name value is sorely lacking. Lesnar's lack of love for the business also bodes well for Brock since he would probably personally prefer to jump ship.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Total nerd alert on my part, and who knows if wwe is trying to take advantage of brock but i cant believe he ended the streak


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Ryan193 said:


> Treated like a god, private jet to and from work, all he has to do is stand there 15 times a year wrestling 3 times, huge money and he can do whatever he wants.
> 
> Cant see why he'd give that up for UFC unless he feels he failed first time round and wants to prove his critics wrong but he gives off the impression he doesn't care what anyone else thinks.


What you're describing is his current contract. 

It's entirely possible WWE wants to lessen that deal.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Ummm where was Brock?*



Cliffy said:


> That's a hell of a contract perk
> 
> Private jet provided to work and back


Would you want a guy like Lesnar on a commercial flight... FUCK THAT!!!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> The thing is, though, that Brock doesn't NEED to "earn a lucrative living". The man has probably enough money stashed away to make sure his own children never have to work a day in their lives. :shrug
> 
> 
> Failed in the UFC???
> ...


Lesnar lost UFC matches in 2010 and 2011.... you conveniently left that out of your post.

He has no hope of succeeding in UFC (or any MMA).. he is no longer a wanted man in MMA, he just needs to realise this.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

metr0man said:


> What you're describing is his current contract.
> 
> It's entirely possible WWE wants to lessen that deal.


of course, what else could have pissed him off? he wanted the same deal again and likely asked for a raise as a starting point to the negotiations. vince is taking a hard stance at offering him much less and lesnar walked out and went to the bar to cool off with some suds.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

njcam said:


> Lesnar lost UFC matches in 2010 and 2011.... you conveniently left that out of your post.
> 
> He has no hope of succeeding in UFC (or any MMA).. he is no longer a wanted man in MMA, he just needs to realise this.


I didn't "conveniently" leave it out from my post. I was pointing out the belief that he failed the first time around when he really didn't.

Did he lose fights? Yes but he already accomplished what every Heavyweight there(that has not held that belt) wants to accomplish. 

So I ask again : What does he have left to prove? :shrug

There's really no point for him to return to the UFC at this point(if ever). Especially considering all this focus on Random Testing, top UFC fighters getting popped left and right, and Brock's reported concussion concerns. 

This recent Meltzer report seems more plausible than anything I've read. He must know SOMETHING to the effect of what he stated. Not everything he said, he pulled out of his ass(at least I don't think he did).


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

metr0man said:


> What you're describing is his current contract.
> 
> It's entirely possible WWE wants to lessen that deal.


I'd imagine the conversation went like this : 

''Well Brock as you know the company has been scaling back this past year with the network still in it's infancy and PPV's almost a thing of the past so any new deals we are offering talents are going to be on reduced terms whilst we are in this transitional business period'' :vince3

*Brock*: I don't understand. 

:vince2 Well we'd like you to work more dates for less money. 

*Brock shaped hole appears in the door*


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Now it's being said that he was wanting to be signed with WWE and UFC.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

Taking the positive from this would he be upset if he had no intention of re-signing with WWE? I he was out of here in a few weeks why would he care? This suggests to me Brock intends to sign an extension but negotiations took a little bump in the road.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lord Humongous said:


> Now it's being said that he was wanting to be signed with WWE and UFC.


It was stated before that there were unsubstantiated rumors that he wanted to fight in a UFC bout while under contract with the WWE.

No way in HELL would either Dana or Vince okay this.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

njcam said:


> Lesnar lost UFC matches in 2010 and 2011.... you conveniently left that out of your post.
> 
> He has no hope of succeeding in UFC (or any MMA).. *he is no longer a wanted man in MMA, he just needs to realise this.*


Oh please. Bellator and UFC would throw huge money at him. You don't know much about MMA, I'm guessing.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

njcam said:


> Lesnar lost UFC matches in 2010 and 2011.... you conveniently left that out of your post.
> 
> He has no hope of succeeding in UFC (or any MMA).. he is no longer a wanted man in MMA, he just needs to realise this.


He is the biggest box-office draw in UFC history. Dana White would do anything to get Lesnar back. All parties know Lesnar's worth, you obviously don't.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

LadPro said:


> Oh please. Bellator and UFC would throw huge money at him. You don't know much about MMA, I'm guessing.


Absolute rubbish!!!! If he was such a wanted man why isn't he in UFC/Bellator right now? Reason: He is a has-been MMA fighter.

There is chatter about Lesnar wanting to fight Frank Mir in a 'decider'... holy shit!!!, Lesnar is really going after the top guys... Mir has passed his use-by date along time ago.

I think fans like yourself hold onto the past too long.... you turn fighters into heros, which is fair enough, but let them retire when they get their asses handed to them like what happened to Lesnar a few years ago.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

own1997 said:


> He is the biggest box-office draw in UFC history. Dana White would do anything to get Lesnar back. All parties know Lesnar's worth, you obviously don't.


Box-Office draw was many years ago.... gee, you Lesnar fans hold onto the past alot, but then again, that's all you have got.

Lesnar will fail miserably if he returns to UFC/Bellator.

I thought it was just Lesnar that needed to realise that he is no longer a wanted man in MMA, but I think his fans need to be given the spiel too.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

njcam said:


> Absolute rubbish!!!! If he was such a wanted man why isn't he in UFC/Bellator right now? Reason: He is a has-been MMA fighter.
> 
> There is chatter about Lesnar wanting to fight Frank Mir in a 'decider'... holy shit!!!, Lesnar is really going after the top guys... Mir has passed his use-by date along time ago.
> 
> I think fans like yourself hold onto the past too long.... you turn fighters into heros, which is fair enough, but let them retire when they get their asses handed to them like what happened to Lesnar a few years ago.


:rudy

Good God, you realize Bellator just signed Ken Shamrock (who is 51 and hasn't fought since 2010) today, right? 

"Fans like me." :lmao


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

LadPro said:


> :rudy
> 
> Good God, you realize Bellator just signed Ken Shamrock (who is 51 and hasn't fought since 2010) today, right?
> 
> "Fans like me." :lmao


It will be a 'staged' bout (Shamrock).

Interesting that you didn't answer my previous question... perhaps to tough a question?


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

njcam said:


> It will be a 'staged' bout (Shamrock).
> 
> Interesting that you didn't answer my previous question... perhaps to tough a question?


He's not with Bellator or UFC bc he's with WWE. In two months from now, that may be different.

I didn't answer your question bc, well...it was fucking retarded. :lmao

And that was hilarious that you brought up Frank Mir, considering the fact that he beat Bigfoot's ass about 5 days ago...

We get it dude, you wanna see Lesnar stay in WWE. But if Dana throws enough money at him, he's out.

EDIT: And the fact that you're saying it will be a staged bout proves that you're trolling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brock being BROCK holding the WWE hostage and doing whatever the fuck he pleases. I look forward to him wrecking the shit out of Mir in the next 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

One week I think his staying one week I think his going.

I dunno but all I know is that whatever happened backstage is not good in regards to his future with the WWE. we heard it with Punk over a year ago and thought little of it, but this could become a problem and it could really force Lesnar out.

I really hope he stays but I think if he is motivated and the money is good enough he will go back to the UFC.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

LadPro said:


> He's not with Bellator or UFC bc he's with WWE. In two months from now, that may be different.
> 
> I didn't answer your question bc, well...it was fucking retarded. :lmao
> 
> ...


(With hand on my heart) definitely not trolling. I have never understood why there are 4 or 5 people on this forum who think Lesnar is 'The Next Big Thing'.. he was that 15 years ago.

I think its very sad that you 4 or 5 Lesnar fans fail to see the great talent in UFC/Bellator, instead you hold a candle close to your heart for Brock Lesnar, a washed-up has-been.

I have never liked Lesnar, never will like Lesnar, and definitely did not want him in WWE (so you are wrong about that). I have never signed up to WWE Network because Lesnar was in WWE.... I will consider WWE Network once Lesnar goes away.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> One week I think his staying one week I think his going.
> 
> I dunno but all I know is that whatever happened backstage is not good in regards to his future with the WWE. we heard it with Punk over a year ago and thought little of it, but this could become a problem and it could really force Lesnar out.
> 
> I really hope he stays but I think if he is motivated and the money is good enough he will go back to the UFC.


I don't understand Vince McMahon, he gives Lesnar amazing money in the past 12 months or more (current contract) and now that WWE has competition who are interested in Lesnar he decides that the pay (to Lesnar) will be less..... very odd. Perhaps having Lesnar in WWE was only ever a stop-gap measure due to Daniel Bryan/Batista.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

LadPro said:


> He's not with Bellator or UFC bc he's with WWE. In two months from now, that may be different.


But hang on, that's not answering the question..... you are only stating who Lesnar is currently signed with, but I'm asking why isn't he with UFC or Bellator? You cant seem to answer that.

If you and your 4 Lesnar loving buddies think he is such hot property, why isn't Lesnar currently in UFC or Bellator?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

lmao if this was the Rock everyone wouldn't be sucking his dick. Brock has some of the least tolerable fans.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

njcam said:


> But hang on, that's not answering the question..... you are only stating who Lesnar is currently signed with, but I'm asking why isn't he with UFC or Bellator? You cant seem to answer that.
> 
> If you and your 4 Lesnar loving buddies think he is such hot property, why isn't Lesnar currently in UFC or Bellator?




Technically, I think if you can get a company to pay you a shitload of money for showing up 10 times a year, that would make him "hot property" to me. Just sayin'...

If he wants to go back, there is no doubt he would be welcomed with open arms. You don't have to be a "Lesnar lover" to realize that. 

Why isn't he currently in UFC? He lost a couple of fights, had some health issues and signed a very lucrative deal with WWE. What is so difficult to understand about that?

The notion that UFC would not be interested in getting him back is pretty ridiculous. You really think they would sign Punk who has zero experience and at the same time not be interested in signing their biggest draw ever, formerly known as the baddest man on the planet? Come on, man.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No way Vince lets him sign a deal to do UFC and WWE.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Technically, I think if you can get a company to pay you a shitload of money for showing up 10 times a year, that would make him "hot property" to me. Just sayin'...


'Hot Property' in WWE does not equate to 'Hot Property' in UFC. The person WWE places the belt on, may not be worthy enough of serving drinks in UFC.




KC Armstrong said:


> If he wants to go back, there is no doubt he would be welcomed with open arms. You don't have to be a "Lesnar lover" to realize that.


'Welcomed Back'.... yes, but it is going to be for peanuts and bout will be somewhat staged.




KC Armstrong said:


> Why isn't he currently in UFC? He lost a couple of fights, had some health issues and signed a very lucrative deal with WWE. What is so difficult to understand about that?


No, not difficult to understand, but you are the first person in this thread to say that he isn't in UFC due to losing 2 fights. So the reality is..... he is not good enough to be in UFC... if he was, he would be signed.




KC Armstrong said:


> The notion that UFC would not be interested in getting him back is pretty ridiculous. You really think they would sign Punk who has zero experience and at the same time not be interested in signing their biggest draw ever, formerly known as the baddest man on the planet? Come on, man.


I think the 4 or 5 Lesnar fans are going to be very disappointed very very soon.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> No way Vince lets him sign a deal to do UFC and WWE.


And Dana White wouldn't allow it the other way round too.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Lesnar is going where the money tells him to go and quite frankly I see him back in the UFC after his contract expire with WWE.

Dana will double the offer WWE is giving him so that's where Lesnar is going.

And there's no way Dana and Vince would let him compete in both organizations at the same time Their ego is way too big to let this happen.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah1993 said:


> lmao if this was the Rock *everyone* wouldn't be sucking his dick. Brock has some of the least tolerable fans.


Just like you suck Austin's?

Fact is people flayed Rock for the same things which Brock did. During Rock's championship reign of 2013, everyday threads where made about how a part time champion sucks. But Brock has been champion of that sort since Summerslam, and how many threads you have seen of that order? Even the backstage wrestlers where much more "LESS-FORGIVING" to the Rock than Lesnar.

And to say "everyone" would be sucking The Rock's dick, when he has become one of the most hated men here after WM 29 is completely asinine, IMO.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why are contract talks going on before RAW in the first place?


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

It's really hard to tell which way Brock is going to go. On one hand, he may prefer the ease of working only a few times a year for WWE for the money he gets out of it.

On the other, even if Brock competes in only one more UFC fight, he probably will draw well for that one night, get a decent cut, and make headlines.

Once Brock drops the title to Reigns, what is left for Brock in WWE? I know Brock doesn't care about the creative, but really, once that heat is gone, does Brock still draw the same in professional wrestling? Does Brock-Orton draw as well post-WM31? Do they do another Brock-Cena match so Cena can win once and for all? We may finally get Brock-Bryan, but it'll be after Reigns has already beaten Brock, so which way is that story going to go?

Brock is going back to "Circa 2012/2013 Brock Lesnar" after WrestleMania 31.

I highly doubt Brock gets another title run or retains. Like The Rock before him, I think this is his last run on top with the title. At least, until he becomes a nostalgia act again in a decade.

The thing is, once Brock's reign is over, he may not be worth as much to Vince because he's done what he hired him to do and put over who he wanted him to put over. But, in UFC, there's greener pastures, even if it's just for one match.

It's really tough to say how much of a priority Brock is for Vince, but the saving grace may be that WWE schedule he's working, which isn't really much. Also, if Brock's upset about negotiations, it must mean he cares about negotiating with WWE so he may be leaning towards re-signing.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Dana will double the offer WWE is giving him so that's where Lesnar is going.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

njcam said:


>


Lesnar is going where the money tells him to go whether you like it or not.

And he's definitely going back go the UFC once his contract expires.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

He would be dumb as fuck to go back to UFC. Go back for what? to get your ass beat for less money???

If i were BROCK i would stay in the WWE especially if they offer him a schedule similar to the one he has now. Easy work. Easy money.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> Lesnar is going where the money tells him to go whether you like it or not.
> 
> And he's definitely going back go the UFC once his contract expires.


The NOPE was only for your comment *"Dana will double the offer WWE is giving him ".
*
No way will Dana White double what WWE has offered. I don't care where Lesnar goes.... he probably will go to UFC (for minimal $$$$) but will be a lot more than what WWE will offer (hence the dummy spit Monday night).

He isn't worth much to WWE now.. he has done his job come the main event of WM31.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

JoMoxRKO said:


> He would be dumb as fuck to go back to UFC. *Go back for what?* to get your ass beat for less money???
> 
> If i were BROCK i would stay in the WWE especially if they offer him a schedule similar to the one he has now. Easy work. Easy money.


Because he's a shooter. That's what I love about Brock. He can't stay away from real sports. He's not one of the amateurs who came to professional wrestling and gave up real wrestling and fighting in return.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

JoMoxRKO said:


> He would be dumb as fuck to go back to UFC. Go back for what? to get your ass beat for less money???
> 
> If i were BROCK i would stay in the WWE especially if they offer him a schedule similar to the one he has now. Easy work. Easy money.


because he loves to fight the guy can't stay away from a fight for too long he's a legit shooter something not even the WWE will take that from him. The guy loves getting physical is like a drug to him that's why he might go back to UFC.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Because he's a shooter. That's what I love about Brock. He can't stay away from real sports. He's not one of the amateurs who came to professional wrestling and gave up real wrestling and fighting in return.





From Death Valley said:


> because he loves to fight the guy can't stay away from a fight for too long he's a legit shooter something not even the WWE will take that from him. The guy loves getting physical is like a drug to him that's why he might go back to UFC.




You sure about that?? I think right now BROCK seems very comfortable with his current situation and at this point in his life hes more about the money than the actual sport. Cuz i mean if it was the other way around then why would he leave the UFC in the first place?? He didn't get fired he voluntarily quit. Then he came back to WWE because of the MONEY.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*It just doesn't seem right that they have a full roster of talented guys that they keep holding down, giving them ridiculous gimmicks, script their every word & move and treat like shit then they turn around and give one guy a shit ton of money for doing a little of nothing and barely showing up. I'm not saying Brock isn't a decent wrestler but he's certainly not the best ever and I personally don't think he's worth so much money when they have guys there that give it their heart and soul. It's almost as if there is no title anymore. They give it to some guy who takes it home and hangs it on his wall and shows up every few months to stand beside Heyman while he talks. They need to put that money back into building up some of these guys the fans are screaming for and quit playing footsies with a guy who only wants more & more money.*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

JoMoxRKO said:


> You sure about that?? I think right now BROCK seems very comfortable with his current situation and at this point in his life hes more about the money than the actual sport. Cuz i mean if it was the other way around then why would he leave the UFC in the first place?? He didn't get fired he voluntarily quit. Then he came back to WWE because of the MONEY.


Brock does care more about money than the sport itself. But look at Brock's current physique, he slimmed down a lot in preparation for UFC. His WWE shape looked horrible for most of his run. Lately in WWE, he's been doing nothing but German which makes him look lazy as he doesn't bother to change it up. 

During his spare time, he offered to help train CM Punk for UFC. He doesn't offer to help train pro wrestlers. That shows you that he does have some passion for MMA.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Boots2Asses said:


> Fact is people flayed Rock for the same things which Brock did. During Rock's championship reign of 2013, everyday threads where made about how a part time champion sucks. But Brock has been champion of that sort since Summerslam, and how many threads you have seen of that order?


um this is literally what I meant.


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

I just read this part on a wrestling thread in shoryuken.com

http://forums.shoryuken.com/discuss...thread-fight-owens-fight-boss-sasha-boss/p189










I don't know if this had been posted in the previous pages or in any similar thread here in wf

But if true then Vince is even more stubborn than i would have believed since he's still willing to let a failed wellness policy fly at the potential expense of a WM main event.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

That story is BS.

Anyone who thinks Vince would let a rookie like Roman headline WrestleMania after failing a drug test would probably fail a drug test himself.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Brock does care more about money than the sport itself. But look at Brock's current physique, he slimmed down a lot in preparation for UFC. His WWE shape looked horrible for most of his run. Latelyin WWE, he's been doing nothing but German which makes him look lazy as he doesn't bother to change it up.
> 
> During his spare time, *he offered to help train CM Punk for UFC.* He doesn't offer to help train pro wrestlers. That shows you that he does have some passion for MMA.


If that is true the Vince should be slightly worried. The last thing he needs is for Brock and Punk to start buddying up to each other pre WM.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Brock does care more about money than the sport itself. But look at Brock's current physique, he slimmed down a lot in preparation for UFC. His WWE shape looked horrible for most of his run. Latelyin WWE, he's been doing nothing but German which makes him look lazy as he doesn't bother to change it up.
> 
> During his spare time, he offered to help train CM Punk for UFC. He doesn't offer to help train pro wrestlers. That shows you that he does have some passion for MMA.


Great point, when I saw him at Rumble I assumed the same thing. The training thing is a bit of stretch. 

IMO I think Lesnar will go back to the UFC due to his competitive nature, I don't think the money Dana White will offer him will be higher than the WWE. However, Lesnar might want to consider the path of Ken Shamrock before he really steps back in the Octagon. It's easy to promote a MMA champion that left the sport due to a health complication, but it's pretty damn hard to promote a guy who has made a legacy of losing fights all the time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rugal 3:16 said:


> I just read this part on a wrestling thread in shoryuken.com
> 
> http://forums.shoryuken.com/discuss...thread-fight-owens-fight-boss-sasha-boss/p189
> 
> ...


It's bullshit and posted a million times. Both Meltzer and Keller confirmed this to be bollocks yesterday.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> He can't stay away from real sports


But he fails big time at real sports.... 2 losses in 2010/2011.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Restomaniac said:


> If that is true the Vince should be slightly worried. The last thing he needs is for Brock and Punk to start buddying up to each other pre WM.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Brock should not go to UFC, it's stupid, why? Because he has a HUGE weakness! he had/has Diverticulitis, Overeem in Brock's last fight knew this and nailed him right in the guts and Lesnar went down like a sack of bricks:










He may have overcome the diverticulitis, but it's still a weakpoint in his body. One good hit and he can go down.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

LadPro said:


> Oh please. *Bellator and UFC would throw huge money at him*. You don't know much about MMA, I'm guessing.


I have been waiting for this day for awhile now.... So you say that *'Bellator and UFC would throw huge money at him'*.... Woops, seems like you don't know much about MMA.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

own1997 said:


> *He is the biggest box-office draw in UFC history. Dana White would do anything to get Lesnar back. All parties know Lesnar's worth*, you obviously don't.


I have been waiting for this day for awhile now.... So you say that *'Dana White would do anything to get Lesnar back. All parties know Lesnar's worth'*..... seems like I knew back in Feb what UFC/Dana White thinks of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Why was this bumped. It's redundant now.


----------

